# Random picture taken with a cell phone thread.



## jiminbogart (Dec 26, 2018)

We need a random picture taken with a cell phone thread.

Rules(Follow them or don't follow them, your call.):

1. Comply with GON Forum rules.
2. Taken by you of some that you know with a cell phone.
3. Include a short description.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 26, 2018)

Here we go. My wife's Dobermans in my office.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 26, 2018)

Getting a cup of coffee and came out to this random Doberman that was studying me.


----------



## Ruger roo (Dec 26, 2018)

Long day at the park


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2018)

Seriously, what's the easiest way to post pics here from iphone?


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 26, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Seriously, what's the easiest way to post pics here from iphone?



Dunno.

They go from my phone to my desk top and I post from there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> Dunno.
> 
> They go from my phone to my desk top and I post from there.



How are you getting them to your desktop from phone, email then download to desktop?

I’ve done that a lot and looking for better/quicker way.


----------



## normaldave (Dec 26, 2018)

Here's a before and after...
My 1960's single car detached garage workbench in typical "before" condition:
After; cleaning up to be able to start the timing belt job on my wife's truck:


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2018)

I just sent one to my files on phone, but now can’t see how I go to files to upload here. Of course, I’m a dummy on my phone compared to some.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 26, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> How are you getting them to your desktop from phone, email then download to desktop?
> 
> I’ve done that a lot and looking for better/quicker way.



It's a Google deal. I have a Motorola phone and it saves all my pics to a Google Drive. They are automatically on my computer.


----------



## normaldave (Dec 26, 2018)

"...And presents, on the tree" (White Christmas).  Took this pic through the 3D Christmas glasses. You did say "random..."


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2018)

Lost his manhood....


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 26, 2018)

Click on attach files below comment section. You will have option to retrieve from camera or files. Click on files & find your pic. Attach & post. I think that's right.

For some reason I have to resize pics. It's a bit aggravating, but much better than the old photobucket days.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2018)

I got it Jim


----------



## normaldave (Dec 26, 2018)

I've used bluetooth to transfer from phone to laptop.  Also a micro sd to usb cable then "drag and drop" pics to desktop computer, then drag/drop to box at image link above.


----------



## normaldave (Dec 26, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Lost his manhood....
> 
> 
> View attachment 954112


It's the "cone of shame..".


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2018)

4HAND said:


> Click on attach files below comment section. You will have option to retrieve from camera or files. Click on files & find your pic. Attach & post. I think that's right.
> 
> For some reason I have to resize pics. It's a bit aggravating, but much better than the old photobucket days.



Thanks, I finally got it just going to my albums and attaching. It seems that I had done that in the past and it would never work. That may have been the old platform though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2018)

normaldave said:


> It's the "cone of shame..".



Yeah, it’s a shame all right. Didn’t calm him down one iota. Actually I think he’s more ticked off now.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Dec 26, 2018)

Crop duster boo-boo


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## Milkman (Dec 26, 2018)

I pulled over waiting for Forrest Gump to come by but he never did.


----------



## normaldave (Dec 26, 2018)

In the old days, we used to put bumper stickers of vacation/camping destinations on bumpers, station wagon tailgates, etc.  Well, nowadays, we decided to put them here, on the inside of our trailer door.  It's kind of fun, we get to answer questions, tell a story or two. Either a place we've been, or something we like.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2018)

Raining pretty hard that day! 

More to come in the near future....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2018)

I’ve got one I’ve downsized 3?times and it still won’t load. 

Didn’t downsize either of the 1st two.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 26, 2018)

All girls love pearls


----------



## Milkman (Dec 26, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I’ve got one I’ve downsized 3?times and it still won’t load.
> 
> Didn’t downsize either of the 1st two.


Send the image to yourself in a text then save it to pics. It should make it smaller


----------



## normaldave (Dec 26, 2018)

I've found I often use the cell phone as a digital notepad, pics of part numbers, reminders, a wiring diagram...
However, this specially prepared chocolate pie at our local Waffle House, is not one of these examples, but it sure is good.  They place it right on the grill with ice cubes and cover it with a lid for just a few seconds to steam it.  Chocolate and buttersotch chips, pecans, nuts, unbelievable. I posted it to Twitter, Waffle House corporate seemed pretty enthusiastic about the cook's creativity.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 26, 2018)

One of the joys of being a truck driver. Why thank you for the inconvenience, officer...


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 26, 2018)

Deer Fanatic said:


> View attachment 954114



I assume that yeller thing hanging on the cable is part of the yeller plane?


----------



## Milkman (Dec 26, 2018)

But Papa ........ I can explain


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2018)

I'd like to have one of these. Check out the license plate.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 26, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, it’s a shame all right. Didn’t calm him down one iota. Actually I think he’s more ticked off now.



Why yeah! Wouldn't you be? And if he is in the house with you, you had better watch yours.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 26, 2018)

Deer Fanatic said:


> View attachment 954114



Hope he made it out okay


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2018)

This guy tried to car jack me about a 1/4 mile from the house. I think he escaped.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 26, 2018)

The definition of USELESS right here


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 26, 2018)

Just another day in Floriduh


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2018)

Like I said, I think he escaped and wanted revenge. He was not boiled that day.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 26, 2018)

GoldDot40 said:


> The definition of USELESS right here
> View attachment 954133



Just stick some reindeer antlers on it


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 26, 2018)

Milkman said:


> But Papa ........ I can explain



Dobermans pout when you leave them by themselves.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 26, 2018)

My little friend. He likes spiders. I don't.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 26, 2018)

It's the Goodrich blimp


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 26, 2018)

Never shoot nails with your off hand when you're tired. Ruined a brand new glove. Notice that the nail is a ring shank. Got the middle fanger too. Still hurts 6 months later.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 26, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> Never shoot nails with your off hand when you're tired. Ruined a brand new glove. Notice that the nail is a ring shank. Got the middle fanger too. Still hurts 6 months later.View attachment 954149View attachment 954150


I bet you ain't picked your nose with that appendage in a minute...


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 26, 2018)

Living the dream


----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 26, 2018)

My mom thinkin she's Travis Etienne


----------



## specialk (Dec 26, 2018)

GoldDot40 said:


> Living the dream
> View attachment 954153



Cant hide money...


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 26, 2018)

specialk said:


> Cant hide money...



...from your meth dealer.


----------



## normaldave (Dec 26, 2018)

Took this to show a friend, I was watching the original "Gumball Rally" on DVD, this scene where the AC Cobra stops for gas, note the gas price at the time the movie was filmed...


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Dec 26, 2018)

Taken with a droid Turbo ... I did add the borders and script... less than the size of a dime...


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 27, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> Never shoot nails with your off hand when you're tired. Ruined a brand new glove. Notice that the nail is a ring shank. Got the middle fanger too. Still hurts 6 months later.View attachment 954149View attachment 954150


OUCH,,,,


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 27, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> OUCH,,,,



X2...worked in a wood shop through college and saw an inexperienced guy put a 3-inch staple through two layers of 3/4-inch plywood....and his fingers on the back side of the plywood.

He was never good at math...but he paid more attention to hand placement after that.


----------



## StanB1 (Dec 27, 2018)

I could have spat on this little one in my back yard - just wouldn’t move.  Eventually, mom came and retrieved her (or him).


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 27, 2018)

Finally found one! Thanks Ebay!


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 27, 2018)

Fixin' to start framing my basement. It seemed a little warm so we got out the laser thermometer. 128.2.
It was 139 on the garage roof OSB when we were decking it. It melted the glue in my business partner's tennis shoes.


----------



## normaldave (Dec 27, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> Never shoot nails with your off hand when you're tired. Ruined a brand new glove. Notice that the nail is a ring shank. Got the middle fanger too. Still hurts 6 months later.View attachment 954149





jiminbogart said:


> Fixin' to start framing my basement. It seemed a little warm so we got out the laser thermometer. 128.2.
> It was 139 on the garage roof OSB when we were decking it. It melted the glue in my business partner's tennis shoes. View attachment 954182


So...we've been thinking about finding someone to build a pole barn for us out back, but the liability insurance!


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 27, 2018)

normaldave said:


> So...we've been thinking about finding someone to build a pole barn for us out back, but the liability insurance!



That's too much work. I did build one for myself though. 40x60.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 27, 2018)

Found it deer hunting.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 27, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> Never shoot nails with your off hand when you're tired. Ruined a brand new glove. Notice that the nail is a ring shank. Got the middle fanger too. Still hurts 6 months later.View attachment 954149View attachment 954150


Could be the chemicals on the nail,why it's still hurting,,,,


----------



## joepuppy (Dec 27, 2018)

My baby girl in the garden.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 27, 2018)

You got anymore of them carrots in there?


----------



## Milkman (Dec 27, 2018)

Deer like sledding too


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 27, 2018)

Milkman said:


> Deer like sledding too
> View attachment 954204





He looks all tuckerd out.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 27, 2018)

Yellow bellied sapsucker, recovering from hitting the window.


----------



## fireman32 (Dec 27, 2018)

My Pops, still thinking he may secretly be El Chapo.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 27, 2018)

fireman32 said:


> My Pops, still thinking he may secretly be El Chapo.



You're killin' me Smalls!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 27, 2018)

Ran into Herbert “Cowboy” Coward in the grocery store a while back. You may remember him as the toothless Hillbilly from Deliverance that told that feller he had a purty mouth.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 27, 2018)

My grand daughter riding with me in the rain. She’s tuff !


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 27, 2018)

I told her we where lost. ?


----------



## Ruger roo (Dec 27, 2018)

Milkman said:


> I pulled over waiting for Forrest to come by but he never did. View attachment 954115


Reminds me of the road to fort Irwin


----------



## Milkman (Dec 27, 2018)

Ruger roo said:


> Reminds me of the road to fort Irwin



That’s a pic I took from the same spot Forrest Gump turned around in the movie. South of Mexican Hat , Utah.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 27, 2018)

Glaciers and snow fields southern Alaska


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Dec 27, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> I assume that yeller thing hanging on the cable is part of the yeller plane?


yeah, it's part of the tail hanging in the power lines. He landed the plane in the cotton field


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 27, 2018)

What two towns was this line between?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 27, 2018)

Sacked out.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Dec 27, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> What two towns was this line between?


It was around coverdale a few years ago


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Dec 27, 2018)

Squatty potty in a restaurant in northern Italy


----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 27, 2018)

My 90 year old grandmother decorating the Bone Valley Cemetery in the GSMNP, that she walked 3/4 of a mile straight up a mountain to get to. She's a freak of nature.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 27, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Ran into Herbert “Cowboy” Coward in the grocery store a while back. You may remember him as the toothless Hillbilly from Deliverance that told that feller he had a purty mouth.
> 
> View attachment 954208



Dang, he has hardly aged at all. BTW, what brand of overalls are you wearing?


----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 27, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> Dang, he has hardly aged at all. BTW, what brand of overalls are you wearing?



?


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Dec 27, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> Dang, he has hardly aged at all. BTW, what brand of overalls are you wearing?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 27, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> Dang, he has hardly aged at all. BTW, what brand of overalls are you wearing?





sinclair1 said:


> On the left or right


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 27, 2018)

Somewhere in Floriduh


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## normaldave (Dec 27, 2018)

Flag Day 2018 at Tybee Island, GA  (Salute GoldDot40)


----------



## normaldave (Dec 27, 2018)

GoldDot40 said:


> View attachment 954250


Watson Mill Bridge State Park, home of some of the largest campsites in the state, and where none of our children cracked their skulls while playing and sliding on the rocks below the dam when they were little. (kids, not rocks...).


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Dec 27, 2018)

This dude was running 70 down 231 between ozark and troy alabama


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 27, 2018)

Piebald doe that was on a building lot of ours in Watkinsville. I saw her several times. The following year I saw her dead on the road from a vehicle collision.


----------



## normaldave (Dec 27, 2018)

Lightning at the Talmadge bridge at Savannah, taken from my daughter's car.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Dec 27, 2018)

Cinque Terre on the Italian coast


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Dec 27, 2018)

normaldave said:


> Lightning at the Talmadge bridge at Savannah, taken from my daughter's car.


now that is cool!!


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 27, 2018)

Fox Brothers BBQ. Good stuff.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Dec 27, 2018)

^^^ so whats in the corn chip bag??


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 27, 2018)

Miley does.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 27, 2018)

Biggest roma tomato I've ever grown. About 4 oz. or so


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 27, 2018)

A giant chicken egg from this year. Had 3 yolks in it


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 27, 2018)

That's a can of Copenhagen under it


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 27, 2018)

Deer Fanatic said:


> ^^^ so whats in the corn chip bag??



It's called Frito pie. Basically they put some chili, cheese, salsa, ect in a bag a Fritos.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 27, 2018)

10 year old grandson is easily entertained at the Jefferson Memorial


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 27, 2018)

GoldDot40 said:


> View attachment 954241


Not sure if any of y'all zoomed in...but the peak on the far right is Brasstown Bald. Closest real estate GA has to Heaven.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 27, 2018)

Milkman said:


> 10 year old grandson is easily entertained at the Jefferson Memorial View attachment 954285



The architecture and engineering of those structures are a sight to visit. Our heritage. Read every word on Lincoln's monument. Then about got arrested for sliding down handrail.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 27, 2018)

GoldDot40 said:


> Not sure if any of y'all zoomed in...but the peak on the far right is Brasstown Bald. Closest real estate GA has to Heaven.



Beautiful!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 27, 2018)

Pictures of a woman's husband and what he did


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 28, 2018)

I haven't been here in a while. Sure looks good.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 28, 2018)

House vs Hurricane. Panama City October 2018


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Dec 28, 2018)

Odometer on my '06 Silverado. It was 8 yrs. old when I snapped this pic. Ended up with 554K when I traded it in '15


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 28, 2018)

Deer Fanatic said:


> Odometer on my '06 Silverado. It was 8 yrs. old when I snapped this pic. Ended up with 554K when I traded it in '15View attachment 954349


That's pretty cool right there. I've got an '06 Tahoe I pull a 12' box trailer with every day. It's only got about 220,000 on it


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 28, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> That's pretty cool right there. I've got an '06 Tahoe I pull a 12' box trailer with every day. It's only got about 220,000 on it



Man! I put 300k on a '01 Nissan Frontier.


----------



## Stroker (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 28, 2018)

Step a little bit closer......


----------



## normaldave (Dec 28, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Step a little bit closer......
> View attachment 954360


While I do like that alot, an amazingly beautiful reptile,  I kinda' wouldn't mind having an "unlike" button...just in case.


----------



## normaldave (Dec 28, 2018)

Say "Hello, to my little friend..."



Pretty sure a car got it near the front ditch...going to miss him, he did a lot of valuable work around our place.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 28, 2018)

normaldave said:


> While I do like that alot, an amazingly beautiful reptile,  I kinda' wouldn't mind having an "unlike" button...just in case.


There just out there trying to make a living like me and you. Beautiful critter. I will say Nic has changed my views on em. I almost stepped on one last year. It never moved. I took some pics and let her be.


----------



## Dialer (Dec 28, 2018)

His name Is CAT!!!


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 28, 2018)

Inverness, Florida. Downtown behind the Sheriff's office.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 28, 2018)

Momma and baby at my friend's place. He lost 18 horses in a barn fire a few years ago. This was his first foal since the fire.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 28, 2018)

Reckon why they named this place Mexican Hat?


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 28, 2018)

I was in a bit of a hurry that day


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 28, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> Momma and baby at my friend's place. He lost 18 horses in a barn fire a few years ago. This was his first foal since the fire.
> 
> View attachment 954383



I'm interested. What breed?  That's a lot of horse.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 28, 2018)

Playin` possum.


----------



## killswitch (Dec 28, 2018)

Deer Fanatic said:


> Odometer on my '06 Silverado. It was 8 yrs. old when I snapped this pic. Ended up with 554K when I traded it in '15View attachment 954349



I have a pic somewhere with that number on my '02 Silverado and it's still rollin' with about 572K


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 28, 2018)

Lukikus2 said:


> I'm interested. What breed?  That's a lot of horse.



Warmblood. Beautiful horse.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 31, 2018)

Smokin' Po Boys in Winder.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 31, 2018)

Cat on acid in Home Depot, Athens.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 31, 2018)

This UPS guy said he couldn't make it through that hole so I had to move my truck.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 31, 2018)

Huge tree across my driveway


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 31, 2018)

A spec house we built in Watkinsville a couple years ago.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 31, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Playin` possum.View attachment 954398


I haven't seen one of those in about 35 years.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 31, 2018)

Cool bench at a BBQ place in Watkinsville. I'm gonna have to copy that jewel.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 31, 2018)

They get cold easy.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Dec 31, 2018)

Somewhere over France...


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Dec 31, 2018)

Which way to Georgia????


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 31, 2018)

Gas price in Tallahassee.


What?! It clearly says random pics..... ?


----------



## Milkman (Dec 31, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Huge tree across my drivewayView attachment 954628



OMG
You gonna get professional help with that monster ain’t you


----------



## Batjack (Dec 31, 2018)

Does one just GOTTA use one of them things to post here? My phone ain't got no camera.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 31, 2018)

Batjack said:


> Does one just GOTTA use one of them things to post here? My phone ain't got no camera.
> View attachment 954642


----------



## Stroker (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## Batjack (Dec 31, 2018)

Stroker said:


> View attachment 954647


I just wonder what's in that "Hurky Bird" that rates a two gunship escort.


----------



## Stroker (Dec 31, 2018)

It's a refueling training mission I'm sure, if you look real close you can see the hose and drogue. Made the pic from a job site in Pineview Ga. GoldDot40 has a very similar pic in his post # 85.


----------



## Batjack (Dec 31, 2018)

Stroker said:


> It's a refueling training mission I'm sure, if you look real close you can see the hose and drogue. Made the pic from a job site in Pineview Ga. GoldDot40 has a very similar pic in his post # 85.


Yeah, after blowing it up as much as I could, I can make out the two drogue chutes.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 31, 2018)

Drove from Athens to Tucker to eat supper at Old Hickory House. Sure was good!


----------



## Milkman (Dec 31, 2018)

My fishing buddy


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 31, 2018)

Great thread


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 1, 2019)

I work on cotton pickers part time, we’ve been busy this year.  Gonna be awhile before the pickers can stand up in the field.


----------



## Stroker (Jan 1, 2019)

fireman32 said:


> I work on cotton pickers part time, we’ve been busy this year.  Gonna be awhile before the pickers can stand up in the field.



I think your gonna need a bigger shovel, LOL. After all this rain and wind I'm not sure there will be anything left to pick, and it was the best crop in years.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jan 1, 2019)

Wife and I if we were Messicans


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 1, 2019)

Stroker said:


> I think your gonna need a bigger shovel, LOL. After all this rain and wind I'm not sure there will be anything left to pick, and it was the best crop in years.



Yep, if you’ll notice we have to pull the heads off before they can pull them out.  Lots of cotton left in the fields, a few farmers have over 2000 acres or more left.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 3, 2019)

Stayed home to wrap up year end financials for the CPA.
Made lunch. There are Cholula, cheese grits and OJ that didn't make it into the pic. It was quite tasty.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 3, 2019)

Kids!


----------



## Milkman (Jan 3, 2019)

The pumpkin rodeo


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 8, 2019)

I've got a little girl who loves pumpkins too.


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 8, 2019)

Figuring out she’s a bird dog


----------



## Milkman (Jan 12, 2019)

Lake Ponchartrain bridge.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 14, 2019)

Beating everyone to the beach to catch whatever bites


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 14, 2019)

Till next year


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 15, 2019)

Took this with my cell phone last week on the Foothills Parkway just recently opened after 51 years of planning and construction.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jan 17, 2019)

Bath time


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 17, 2019)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Bath time


----------



## oldguy (Jan 18, 2019)

Does he/she know about this?!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jan 18, 2019)

Angel's a she direwolf




and ya she found out.

"Show mean face" lol


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 18, 2019)

I ran up on this feller snuggled up to a log asleep this afternoon.









I left.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jan 18, 2019)

He looks a little angry in last pic.

Ida left too.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 18, 2019)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> He looks a little angry in last pic.
> 
> Ida left too.


Yeah, he was growling, too. I wished him good night and backed away slowly.


----------



## naildrvr (Jan 18, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> I ran up on this feller snuggled up to a log asleep this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 956250
> 
> ...


----------



## StanB1 (Jan 18, 2019)

I posted the fawn pic much earlier in this thread.  This is a photo of the fawn pic on my iPad with a painted rock I got from a dear friend probably 15 or more years ago, long before the fawn pic was taken.  Eerily similar.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 18, 2019)

Our little girl,,,,,


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jan 19, 2019)

StanB1 said:


> I posted the fawn pic much earlier in this thread.  This is a photo of the fawn pic on my iPad with a painted rock I got from a dear friend probably 15 or more years ago, long before the fawn pic was taken.  Eerily similar.View attachment 956266


I love that painted rock!

Thought about what a neat idea it was 7 times since I saw it.

When they are that little, they believe they're invisible.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jan 19, 2019)

Got one of the championship shirts on clearance


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 20, 2019)

My feets are cold.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 20, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> My feets are cold.
> 
> View attachment 956431


? ? ? ?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 20, 2019)

Old Winchesters said:


> Got one of the championship shirts on clearance



Saw those, right next to the Dawgs SEC championship shirts.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 20, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Saw those, right next to the Dawgs SEC championship shirts.


? ? ? ?


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 20, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Saw those, right next to the Dawgs SEC championship shirts.


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 20, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> My feets are cold.
> 
> View attachment 956431


got to kill the fungus _somehow_


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 20, 2019)

My Dad as we're about to drop into that swamp for the day. Don't get many of these chances any more.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 20, 2019)

Good stuff! Enjoy that time!


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 21, 2019)

a few i've taken lately. not sure how they'll order but

view from 8.4k feet, funky, flight, and ... the last one, guess it. not to difficult, but plays into the discussion of common sense.View attachment 956573


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 21, 2019)

georgia_home said:


> ... the last one, guess it. View attachment 956574



King Tut edition Yeti?


----------



## model88_308 (Jan 21, 2019)

Grandson stayed over the other night and we had about 1-2" of snow. He just can't get enough of it and like to froze playing outside in it for hours as the temps only hit about 25* yesterday. He managed to get a good sized "snowball" rolled and used it as the base for a mini snowman...lol. He stayed again last night and was out again in 19* this morning to play some more.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2019)

Cold weather,good for him,,,,


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 21, 2019)

rearranged. the last one now. i see those often as a certain location.



jiminbogart said:


> Kink Tut edition Yeti?


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 22, 2019)

smokey from a trip last march, a new nfl stadium, opening in about a year and a half.


----------



## BDD (Jan 22, 2019)

My crazy Lab trying to catch the bubbles.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 22, 2019)

Elk cheese burger and a cremated hot dog.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 23, 2019)

Mom on the left. My 7month old on the right. These girls are bad


----------



## Milkman (Jan 23, 2019)

Southern boys manning the artillery at Manassas


----------



## joepuppy (Jan 24, 2019)

model88_308 said:


> Grandson stayed over the other night and we had about 1-2" of snow. He just can't get enough of it and like to froze playing outside in it for hours as the temps only hit about 25* yesterday. He managed to get a good sized "snowball" rolled and used it as the base for a mini snowman...lol. He stayed again last night and was out again in 19* this morning to play some more.
> 
> View attachment 956607View attachment 956608


Please tell him he has excellent taste in jackets. I'll buy him lunch if he's ever in Mid GA.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 24, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> Mom on the left. My 7month old on the right. These girls are badView attachment 956816


Love Dobie's,,,,my friend had a beautiful Red,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 24, 2019)

Folly Beach Pier.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 24, 2019)

Milkman said:


> Southern boys manning the artillery at Manassas View attachment 956820



And how many times did those federal gus on the Confederate left at Henry House Hill change hands?


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 24, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Folly Beach Pier. View attachment 956851



That would make an awesome framed print.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 28, 2019)

You need to get that tall trailer in the garage but it won't fit? Hold my beer...


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 28, 2019)

Fat guy in a little car.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 28, 2019)

M715


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 28, 2019)

If you have rebar as part of your steering, You might be a redneck. BTW, I plan on actually resto modding this thing one day.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 28, 2019)

Big Pine Key. They walk around all over the island. Those 4 are fully grown Key Deer.


----------



## Sixes (Jan 29, 2019)

My daughter forgot to add water to the bowl of microwave Mac and Cheese, this was the outcome.


----------



## Sixes (Jan 29, 2019)

Exercising the mules for quail season at Whitehall Plantation


----------



## Sixes (Jan 29, 2019)

Lotto ticket


----------



## Sixes (Jan 29, 2019)

Essentials on a Steinhatchee fishing trip. Beer for the fishing, bourbon for the evenings


----------



## Sixes (Jan 29, 2019)

A fawn that I nearly stepped on in turkey season and another that wanted to hang out at the pool


----------



## Gator89 (Feb 1, 2019)

Doug Kershaw sawin' on his fiddle on board the Outlaw Country Cruise earlier this week.  Diggy Liggy Li, Diggy Liggy Lo.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2019)

My old hunting buddy and friend with my son. Hunting buddy still aghast and jealous at how high my son was able to pee up that tree. 

(Note) Zoom in for a close up on that expression.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2019)

Found this roadkill, happened with car right in front of me,only damage was one side of the head, perfect for a skin. Got a little surprise when skinning her.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2019)

This little Hummer had a bad morning as I was sitting @ dining room table having breakfast. I gave him approx 5 minutes to break free on his own. Finally got up to lend him some assistance and when I got out there he flew by me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2019)

A few randoms I shot. #1 backyard #2 I40 west out of Arkansas to Oklahoma #3 out back yard, had to run to catch this one it was changing rapidly.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2019)

Forgot this one, West Coast out of my hotel window the afternoon I arrived.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2019)

East coast near Flagler beach(dog beach) north of Daytona a tad, dig them pelicans. I was cruising about 40mph and they were almost keeping up just gliding.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2019)

Fishing on the St Johns, gotta get back soon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2019)

The old gang...Maggie Moo Moo, the leader(center) is no longer with us, but her spirit is strong here. Bert to the left, Boudreaux to the right. She left a legacy for all of my dogs to always follow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2019)

Son said his little mower needed a boost.


----------



## Crakajak (Feb 1, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Son said his little mower needed a boost.View attachment 957772


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2019)

Found these 2 different chunks of what was once metate's used for grinding grains by Native Americans while I was digging around in my yard. Evidently this area where I am along the upper Flint River was more than likely a permanent Village. Nicodemus on here informed me that they usually didn't take these with them if a temporary location. Wish I had the other 2 matching chunks. Have not found them YET.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2019)

Anyone need some Pecan smoking wood?


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 3, 2019)

Ain't watching the Superbowl, but I did eat some wangs. I managed to choke down 18. Wife ate 6.
Equal parts BBQ sauce and Franks Red Hot with some beer, butter and honey added in. Reduced on the stove, probably a little too much.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2019)

If you've got the time, we've got the beer....


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 6, 2019)

Billy's place?


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 6, 2019)

doenightmare said:


> Billy's place?



It's a trip that all those old "canned ham" campers rotted away at deer camps and now the hipsters have made them collector's items. 

Speaking of which, I was scoping these out the other day:


----------



## GoldDot40 (Feb 6, 2019)

Looks like somebody fell victim to some revenge...


----------



## Ruger#3 (Feb 6, 2019)

You told me it was time Agnes and I believed you.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 6, 2019)

My FIL lives down in Inverness. This is their courthouse(I can't recall if is still used as such).


----------



## Milkman (Feb 6, 2019)

Michael came to visit.  PCB October 2018


----------



## antharper (Feb 7, 2019)

Wondering where all these rabbits Mr. Mckinnie said we are gonna see are at !


----------



## antharper (Feb 7, 2019)

The ride home after walking a few miles and no rabbits


----------



## Ruger#3 (Feb 7, 2019)

Sitting in the bleachers won’t be quite the same anymore.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 7, 2019)

antharper said:


> Wondering where all these rabbits Mr. Mckinnie said we are gonna see are at !View attachment 958331


They didn’t want to run where I wanted. No rabbits there either. But I saw one there once.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 7, 2019)

A moose is on the loose. 
I took this shot out the window of our tour bus in Denali National Park


----------



## Milkman (Feb 7, 2019)

Another shot out the bus window. Mount Denali. I am not a photographer just lucked up on this shot.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2019)

The place to be in Charleston.


----------



## antharper (Feb 7, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> They didn’t want to run where I wanted. No rabbits there either. But I saw one there once.


We had a great time regardless , any day spent outdoors is a good day in my book !


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 7, 2019)

I really enjoyed this encounter


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 7, 2019)

My late father in law's pride & joy.


----------



## Jimmypop (Feb 8, 2019)

My favorite landscape.  April 26 and nov. 5 , 2018. Been looking at it 50 yrs. come june.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## gemcgrew (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## Wycliff (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## LTZ25 (Feb 9, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> The old gang...Maggie Moo Moo, the leader(center) is no longer with us, but her spirit is strong here. Bert to the left, Boudreaux to the right. She left a legacy for all of my dogs to always follow.View attachment 957769View attachment 957770View attachment 957771


Maggie was a beauty .


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 10, 2019)

Went by Slayer's place the other day. Luckily I caught him at home.



Pic was actually taken at the Miller Lite Chili Cookoff at Stone Mountain Park. We used to go every year.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 10, 2019)

You never know what you will see in Floriduh


----------



## model88_308 (Feb 10, 2019)

A couple pictures of Bulldog Camps and Enchanted pond (Somerset County, Me). The camp was originally a lumber camp dating back to around 1890. I was there on a bear hunt and was lucky enough to take one on the hunt. Beautiful area and camps used by fisherman, vacationers and hunters. Quite remote, about 10 miles off the closest tar road and a 20-30 minute drive to a small store, another 15 mins to a store of any size. There are no other structures on Enchanted Pond which is over 200' deep at it's deepest point.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 10, 2019)

A different version of camping at the lake last night


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 10, 2019)

My reeb is on fire!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 17, 2019)

Nice day on the water


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 17, 2019)

Another nice day on the water!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 17, 2019)

Pic of the Thunder Birds flyover at the race today.


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 17, 2019)

My milkshake. They could have wiped off the dadgum cup!


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 17, 2019)

My state of the art alarm system.


----------



## LTZ25 (Feb 17, 2019)

4HAND said:


> My state of the art alarm system.
> 
> View attachment 959467


Nice GS !!!!!


----------



## naildrvr (Feb 18, 2019)

What's next???


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 18, 2019)

naildrvr said:


> What's next???
> View attachment 959569


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 18, 2019)

naildrvr said:


> What's next???




I actually thought about inventing those things a few years ago. I didn't like my junk smelling like baby wipes while I was camping in the woods.


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 18, 2019)

I'll bet some of the posters in the "Most Embarrassing Moments While Hunting" thread could have used those!


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 19, 2019)

Bumper repair, fire house style.


----------



## Dub (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## Deer Fanatic (Feb 19, 2019)

My daughter on a cliff in the Alps


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Feb 19, 2019)

Bass on the fly


----------



## PappyHoel (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## PappyHoel (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## 4HAND (Feb 19, 2019)

No pics posted Pappy.


----------



## ChanceHill (Feb 19, 2019)

Deer Fanatic said:


> Bass on the flyView attachment 959662



Man, I love that sound when they hit a top water bug.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Feb 21, 2019)

Radioactive load at the west bound weigh station on I20 in Grovetown. Out of curiosity, I looked up the HAZMAT info in the ERG booklet. "In case of fire, clear the area in a 1 mile radius and let burn".


----------



## sea trout (Feb 21, 2019)

Sunrise at Tybee Island last Oct
It's almost sunrise...my anchor light just so happend to be on the horizon...cool though


----------



## Milkman (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 21, 2019)

SpaceX rocket tonight. It was awful cloudy. Nothing like the shuttle was but cool the same.


----------



## Gator89 (Feb 22, 2019)

Not sure what the name of this vine is, but the flowers are purty.


----------



## naildrvr (Feb 22, 2019)

Buzzards, why so many? I bet theys 500 circlin' round.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 22, 2019)

naildrvr said:


> Buzzards, why so many? I bet theys 500 circlin' round.View attachment 959976View attachment 959977


Near the cliffs on the Flint River?
1000s of them roost in there in the winter.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 22, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> View attachment 959458


I actually passed that car or one just like it about 25 years ago driving down Richland Creek Road near here. There was a man and a woman in it, and the tag on the back said "BOATMOBILE."


----------



## naildrvr (Feb 22, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


> Near the cliffs on the Flint River?
> 1000s of them roost in there in the winter.


These were in town, but when my wife got home about 30 minutes after I posted the picture there was that many circling around my house which is not far from the Flint River.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 22, 2019)

Yeah there's some steep rocks over on the other side of the river that has long been a wintertime roosting area for those buzzards...
They must be getting ready to make a move...
I know I'm ready!


----------



## Stroker (Feb 22, 2019)

Gator89 said:


> Not sure what the name of this vine is, but the flowers are purty.View attachment 959941View attachment 959942



I believe it is Coral honeysuckle.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 23, 2019)

Stroker said:


> I believe it is Coral honeysuckle.


The flowers look like it, but the leaves don't.


----------



## oldguy (Feb 23, 2019)

naildrvr said:


> Buzzards, why so many? I bet theys 500 circlin' round.View attachment 959976View attachment 959977


Wouldn't it be interesting to know how that many vultures in one place find enough food to sustain the crowd? Even if they spread out for miles during the day and returned to a common roost in the evening that's a heap of dead stuff! I've read some books about them, but don't think there's near enough knowledge about such a common critter. I think/wonder if they can go w/o food for extended periods, especially during the summer when there's reduced critter activity and fewer road kills. That itself would make for some interesting statistics - rk per mile during the different months/seasons. Think I'll set me up a survey. Anybody want to join in?
Just pick  a road or 2 that you frequent and record miles, numbers and species. If you walk or ride a bike you can see small stuff like rats/mice, lizards, etc.
I'm starting today!


----------



## Gator89 (Feb 23, 2019)

Stroker said:


> I believe it is Coral honeysuckle.



My wife's cousin that is a botanist confirmed it is honeysuckle.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 23, 2019)

Thunderstorm Grand Canyon. September 2017


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 23, 2019)

Closed a roll down shed door awhile ago and something hit me in the head. About a 2' long yellow rat snake! Didn't have time to get a pic


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 23, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> Closed a roll down shed door awhile ago and something hit me in the head. About a 2' long yellow rat snake! Didn't have time to get a pic


I bet you were scrambling! I'd a been screaming like a girl!!


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Feb 23, 2019)

Illinois in November..... no place I'd rather be


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 24, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I bet you were scrambling! I'd a been screaming like a girl!!



Had about 3 seconds to identify it and it was gone. First thought was copper head with its coloring.    Opened and closed it three more times today. Very carefully


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 24, 2019)

It was maybe 20' from this cell phone pic 5 or so years ago. Looks like mama is still doing well. That's six feet of snake.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Feb 25, 2019)

Even nuns play Grand theft auto!!


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Feb 25, 2019)

This is my rescued lab.  Smoky is his name.... trouble is his game.  He'll eat literally anything


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 25, 2019)

My 14 year old son's foot & my foot. Mine is the darker shoe. I'm a size 11.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 25, 2019)

4HAND, just how big is that young man?


----------



## lonewolf247 (Feb 25, 2019)

A coffee table I made from an old antique  door.


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 25, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> 4HAND, just how big is that young man?



Right at 6' 6". He'll be 15 in May.


----------



## ButcherTony (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 25, 2019)

Deer Fanatic said:


> Illinois in November..... no place I'd rather beView attachment 960121


Looks like a Shagbark Bickory.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Feb 26, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Looks like a Shagbark Hickory.


It is... and they are no fun to climb!!!


----------



## Dub (Feb 26, 2019)

4HAND said:


> My state of the art alarm system.
> 
> View attachment 959467




Beautiful GSD.


Wife and I are discussing our next dogs and these are getting a lot of thought.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 26, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Right at 6' 6". He'll be 15 in May.



I'd hate to see the feed bill.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## 4HAND (Feb 26, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> I'd hate to see the feed bill.


It ain't pretty!


----------



## Stroker (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 26, 2019)

Salmon patties I am cooking for supper.


----------



## naildrvr (Feb 27, 2019)

My little buddy cleaning out a place to play


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## 4HAND (Feb 27, 2019)

naildrvr said:


> My little buddy cleaning out a place to playView attachment 960570


My daughter was 2 when we finished building our house & moved in. She would do the same thing in a cabinet by the fridge. Wife wasn't happy when she found her "art work inside that new cabinet. ??
My daughter is a senior this year.


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Feb 28, 2019)

It does exist !!!!!!


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Wycliff (Feb 28, 2019)

YankeeRedneck said:


> It does exist !!!!!!View attachment 960585



Saw that one or one very similar at walmart in Augusta a few days ago, couldn't stop laughing because me and LIl Wy were just watching that a few days ago


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 28, 2019)

Lucy and Leo,,,,


----------



## naildrvr (Feb 28, 2019)

The things ww do to try and get the job finished


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 28, 2019)

naildrvr said:


> The things ww do to try and get the job finishedView attachment 960617


Nice,,,,deck?,,,,I've got the same level,,,,


----------



## naildrvr (Feb 28, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Nice,,,,deck?,,,,I've got the same level,,,,


It's a covered porch on the front. The sheetrock guys made a mess on it tracking in and out, but it'll wash off.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 28, 2019)

Don’t pet these.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 28, 2019)

Or these.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 28, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Don’t pet these.
> 
> View attachment 960620


What is it?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 28, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> What is it?


Spiny oak slug. They will flat out light you up.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 28, 2019)

Don’t pet these either.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 28, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Spiny oak slug. They will flat out light you up.


Never seen one,,,,thanks,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 28, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Don’t pet these either.
> 
> View attachment 960622


? ? ? ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 28, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Spiny oak slug. They will flat out light you up.


Wonder if we have them here,,,,I've never seen one,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2019)

This might hurt too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2019)

Sign at the likker store at the beach.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 28, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Wonder if we have them here,,,,I've never seen one,,,,


Their range map shows Michigan. They're not common here, I've only seen a few on my life. But if you brush against one, you'll know it. Like a saddleback caterpillar sting, but a lot worse. Kind of like a half-dozen yellowjacket stings at once.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 28, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> This might hurt too.
> View attachment 960624


Naw, those tussock moth caterpillars just have itchy hairs that will get down the back of your neck. They don't sting, though.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 28, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sign at the likker store at the beach.View attachment 960627


? ? ? ?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Naw, those tussock moth caterpillars just have itchy hairs that will get down the back of your neck. They don't sting, though.


Good to know. They purdy little things.  We had a blue million around the pool this summer.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 28, 2019)

Gave a guy some firewood today:


No good deed goes unpunished. I got the truck and gooseneck trailer stuck. Detached the trailer and got the truck unstuck.

When backing trying to get unstuck I hit a 3" pine tree. I didn't even know I hit it.
I guess I got used to the back up sensor. When you hook up a trailer it turns off the sensor. When you unhook the trailer the sensor stays off and you have to manually re-engage it. I did not re-engage it.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 28, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> Gave a guy some firewood today:
> View attachment 960641
> 
> No good deed goes unpunished. I got the truck and gooseneck trailer stuck. Detached the trailer and got the truck unstuck.
> ...


OUCH,,,,


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 28, 2019)

Latest delivery.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Feb 28, 2019)

That's a cool cake @fireman32 ! This was my son's grooms cake


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 28, 2019)

Nice Deer Fanatic, we’ve done one very similar for a couple in Eastman.  If I remember correctly, his family had ties to the Coke bottling company that use to be there.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Feb 28, 2019)

fireman32 said:


> Nice Deer Fanatic, we’ve done one very similar for a couple in Eastman.  If I remember correctly, his family had ties to the Coke bottling company that use to be there.


Thanks! My sister-n-law did this one. Got a pic somewhere of anther cool one she did I will try to dig up


----------



## Stroker (Feb 28, 2019)

A picture is worth a thousand words


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 28, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> Gave a guy some firewood today:
> View attachment 960641
> 
> No good deed goes unpunished. I got the truck and gooseneck trailer stuck. Detached the trailer and got the truck unstuck.
> ...



It ends up that way with me too. I reckon we are cursed.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 28, 2019)

I started paying the gov't early


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 28, 2019)

My hair pin!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 28, 2019)

Don't pet these either.


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Mar 1, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> Saw that one or one very similar at walmart in Augusta a few days ago, couldn't stop laughing because me and LIl Wy were just watching that a few days ago


This was Ingles in Cartersville


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 1, 2019)

fireman32 said:


> Latest delivery.




Those cakes are a work of art.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 1, 2019)

Deer Fanatic said:


> That's a cool cake @fireman32 ! This was my son's grooms cakeView attachment 960686


H22 has a coke machine that looks JUST like this one. We used to keep beer in it.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 1, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 has a coke machine that looks JUST like this one. We used to keep beer in it.



We had one at the firehouse in Virginia Highlands(#19). We used it as a refrigerator to keep eggs in.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 1, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 has a coke machine that looks JUST like this one. We used to keep beer in it.


There was a little country store back on a gravel road in the boonies of my county back in the days when they couldn't sell beer outside city limits. They had one of those Coke machines in the back room with the glass blacked out and a padlock on it.


----------



## basshound72 (Mar 1, 2019)

Sunrise at Fort Morgan Beach


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Don’t pet these.
> 
> View attachment 960620




That thing looks edible.


----------



## georgia357 (Mar 1, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> Gave a guy some firewood today:
> View attachment 960641
> 
> No good deed goes unpunished. I got the truck and gooseneck trailer stuck. Detached the trailer and got the truck unstuck.
> ...


Small world, I just saw this tractor/trailer this morning.  Nice load of wood.


----------



## fireman32 (Mar 1, 2019)

The shop is full.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 1, 2019)

fireman32 said:


> The shop is full.View attachment 960804



I have always been amazed at engineering on those machines. One machine to be careful with your digits. No fun when you get them stuck either.


----------



## fireman32 (Mar 1, 2019)

No sir,  it certainly isn’t a machine to trifle with.  I’ve only been working part time on them for about 2.5 years, but they are neat machines.  Our shop works mainly on the heads, from basic servicing to complete head rebuild.  These are 7760’s, or balers as most folks call them.  They decrease the amount of people needed in a field, but they are more problematic due to all the extra parts and electronics.  My personal opinion is the 9996, (6 row basket picker) is a better machine.  They estimate the newest picker in 2020, which should be a CP690 will cost over 1 million dollars.  Gonna take heaps of cotton to pay for that one.


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 1, 2019)

Storm rolling in this afternoon.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 1, 2019)

My flashlight on taze


----------



## Milkman (Mar 2, 2019)

My view this morning


----------



## naildrvr (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Deer Fanatic (Mar 2, 2019)

Took this a couple years ago at Amelia Island


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 2, 2019)

naildrvr said:


> View attachment 960840


Framed really nice,,,,wall hanger,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 2, 2019)

Deer Fanatic said:


> Took this a couple years ago at Amelia IslandView attachment 960861


Would love to go to the car show there,,,,great Pic too,,,,


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 4, 2019)

My girls standing watch in my office.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 4, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> My girls standing watch in my office.
> 
> View attachment 961097



What's black and tan and goes good on trespassers?


----------



## Madman (Mar 4, 2019)

My wife takes the dogs when she walks every day.   The Male does not like climbing the hill on the way home.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Mar 4, 2019)

Horsing around days.


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 4, 2019)

Courthouse steps.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 4, 2019)

Madman said:


> My wife takes the dogs when she walks every day.   The Male does not like climbing the hill on the way home. View attachment 961155


Like ours does,,,,


----------



## naildrvr (Mar 4, 2019)

There ain't nothing any better on a cool night


----------



## lonewolf247 (Mar 5, 2019)

My happy place !

Trout


Salt water alligator ?


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 7, 2019)

Doberman tore off a toenail and tracked blood all over the house.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 7, 2019)

Supper last night, eggs/cheddar/sausage/Pace picante/Colula:


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 7, 2019)

They changed sign at the beach likker store.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 7, 2019)

Strut circle.


----------



## Dub (Mar 7, 2019)

Our youngest....chillin' with me over morning coffee.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Mar 8, 2019)

Knuckle head that stole my truck!


----------



## lonewolf247 (Mar 8, 2019)

Fishing trip last year, my son with a nice bull red. Gonna try to make the first trip this year in a few weeks.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 8, 2019)

A real singer! I closed off the bottom floor because I didn't like the tenants for the last few years.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 9, 2019)

Traveling back from Chattanooga I caught this.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 9, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Traveling back from Chattanooga I caught this. View attachment 961691



We have a local billionaire who likes junk like that in his "collection".
New money. SMH


----------



## fireman32 (Mar 9, 2019)

Saw this in my work travels the other day.  Has anyone here seen it before?


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Mar 9, 2019)

Any juan like kumquat's??


----------



## model88_308 (Mar 12, 2019)

Just noticed these on my phone. Taken about a week ago. We do get some nice sunsets out back here...

Sorry, the colors are not what they should be with my old camera (phone)...


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 12, 2019)

Another singer


----------



## heggy (Mar 13, 2019)

This large turtle was crossing the main drag in my neighborhood one Sunday morning.  Helped him crossed the street.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Mar 16, 2019)

^^ nice dinosaur


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Mar 16, 2019)

Street art.... that's chalk!!!


----------



## Milkman (Mar 18, 2019)

Grandson and a fun day at Durham Town.


----------



## carver (Mar 18, 2019)

Dairy between Blue Ridge and Blairsville


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 20, 2019)

The elusive gecko


----------



## Milkman (Mar 21, 2019)

Grandson practicing levitation at deer camp


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 22, 2019)

High performance lol


----------



## fireman32 (Mar 22, 2019)

Pops happy face.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 22, 2019)

Any body know where this is? And thanks for these guys


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 23, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> Any body know where this is?



Over there by the bridge.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 23, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> Over there by the bridge.



Dead River bridge 

This one is hot off the press


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 23, 2019)

Beautiful but windy day on the gulf coast.


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 23, 2019)

My son & his sidekick (cousin) trying to catch Tiger Chubs. ??


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 23, 2019)

One more - hog rootings.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 23, 2019)

4HAND said:


> My son & his sidekick (cousin) trying to catch Tiger Chubs. ??



Is that a recent pic? If so, that water has got to be cold.


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 23, 2019)

Lol. Today. 

Actually, I wade fished some today. Water was pretty chilly.....


----------



## DAWG1419 (Mar 24, 2019)

Wore em out on Sinclair yesterday. Yea we eat em to two too


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 25, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> Wore em out on Sinclair yesterday. Yea we eat em to two too
> View attachment 963281



I grew up on spots. Is that a smallie in there to? Nice catch.


----------



## Madman (Mar 26, 2019)

Deer Fanatic said:


> Street art.... that's chalk!!!View attachment 962506


Beautiful!  Madonna and Child need a nimbus.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Mar 26, 2019)

Madman said:


> Beautiful!  Madonna and Child need a nimbus.


Thanks! I snapped that pic in Vicenza, Italy while visiting my daughter


----------



## Madman (Mar 26, 2019)

Deer Fanatic said:


> Thanks! I snapped that pic in Vicenza, Italy while visiting my daughter


The unbelievable talent that some people have.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Mar 26, 2019)

Another from Vicenza.. while watching the street art lady work her magic


----------



## model88_308 (Mar 26, 2019)

Deer Fanatic said:


> Another from Vicenza.. while watching the street art lady work her magicView attachment 963537



Great picture and meal!! 

We cruised down to Vicenza in our new BMW 320i back in 1983 or so when I was stationed in Ansbach, Germany. Stayed in the travel camp there and made a side trip to Pisa, to see that tower.

Hope your visit is a GRAND one!!!


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Mar 26, 2019)

model88_308 said:


> Great picture and meal!!
> 
> We cruised down to Vicenza in our new BMW 320i back in 1983 or so when I was stationed in Ansbach, Germany. Stayed in the travel camp there and made a side trip to Pisa, to see that tower.
> 
> Hope your visit is a GRAND one!!!


Oh that was spring last year... and yes it was awesome!!!


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Mar 26, 2019)

Sun setting over the pond tonite


----------



## GreenPig (Apr 1, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> Never shoot nails with your off hand when you're tired. Ruined a brand new glove. Notice that the nail is a ring shank. Got the middle fanger too. Still hurts 6 months later.View attachment 954149View attachment 954150


That's your trigger finger. That's no good.


----------



## GreenPig (Apr 1, 2019)

Anybody can catch big one's.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 2, 2019)

Looky what I found


----------



## GreenPig (Apr 2, 2019)

My pig hunting boat.


----------



## joepuppy (Apr 2, 2019)

Western fire season will soon be here, and time to head back out. 20 man hand crew heading in after a long day.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 2, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> Western fire season will soon be here, and time to head back out. 20 man hand crew heading in after a long day.



That should go on the cover of Time!


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 2, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> That should go on the cover of Time!


Nah, they're too busy putting liberal morons on there....


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 3, 2019)

My little friend today


----------



## carver (Apr 3, 2019)

Wife and I went to Unicoi state park and Anna Ruby Falls today,weather was perfect


----------



## Milkman (Apr 3, 2019)

carver said:


> Wife and I went to Unicoi state park and Anna Ruby Falls today,weather was perfect



Wow 
You got some cell phone to get pictures like that


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 4, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> My little friend today
> View attachment 964493




Rocking the Trump hairstyle!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 4, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> Rocking the Trump hairstyle!


----------



## dwhee87 (Apr 4, 2019)

Fred's in Baton Rouge. Crawfish Boil last Saturday. Going back on Thursday.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 4, 2019)

dwhee87 said:


> Fred's in Baton Rouge. Crawfish Boil last Saturday. Going back on Thursday.



Take lotsa pics . Videos preffered


----------



## naildrvr (Apr 4, 2019)

This is on the wall in the men's restroom at Buckner's restaurant in Jackson.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 4, 2019)

Is that the Buckner's near Forsyth on I-75, or are there more? Good food.


----------



## naildrvr (Apr 4, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Is that the Buckner's near Forsyth on I-75, or are there more? Good food.


The Barnesville/Jackson hwy 36 exit.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 4, 2019)

That's it. We've eaten there a couple of times while passing through.


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Apr 7, 2019)

At Market Square, downtown Knoxville, sidewalk chalk art :












and a pair of Kershaw Link folders, made in USA, fresh from SmokeyMountain Knife store. One tanto (g-kid), and one partial serrated (mine)


----------



## GreenPig (Apr 8, 2019)

Swim by hooking.uv


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 8, 2019)

I wanna hear about the Berkley knock off,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 8, 2019)

4HAND said:


> One more - hog rootings.
> 
> View attachment 963152


That's a good picture


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 8, 2019)

Blends in,,,,


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 8, 2019)

GreenPig said:


> Swim by hooking.View attachment 965132uv



You weren't twitching it. You were snatching it! Get rid of that fluorescent line and put clear on it. You will get more bites.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## GreenPig (Apr 9, 2019)

Baby soft shell.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 9, 2019)

Heard something walking up behind me today.


----------



## GreenPig (Apr 10, 2019)

My Beast


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Apr 10, 2019)

My wife and son visited Texas last week. Here is a picture of my son with his cow boy hat and pistol.


----------



## j_seph (Apr 10, 2019)

near Helen


----------



## GreenPig (Apr 11, 2019)

Who needs a truck? I've got a perfectly good convertible to haul trees at 55 mph.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 11, 2019)

GreenPig said:


> Who needs a truck? I've got a perfectly good convertible to haul trees at 55 mph.View attachment 965346





I have to admit this this guy is creative in a pinch !!!!!


----------



## model88_308 (Apr 11, 2019)

Both my daughters' families took in new puppies in the last couple weeks.

Jersey is the "coon-doodle" And Hash Browns is the yeller lab.


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 11, 2019)

Tel Aviv this afternoon


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 11, 2019)

Found a few minutes ago.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Apr 11, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Found a few minutes ago.View attachment 965368View attachment 965369



Very Nice Nic. Is that a crack in the arrowhead or just mineral causing the dark line color?


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Apr 11, 2019)

When planes drag race....


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 11, 2019)

JonathanG2013 said:


> Very Nice Nic. Is that a crack in the arrowhead or just mineral causing the dark line color?




It's a streak of color. Other than a heavy patina and wear use on one edge, the point is pristine. The material is chocolate swirl Coastal Plains chert..


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Apr 11, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> It's a streak of color. Other than a heavy patina and wear use on one edge, the point is pristine. The material is chocolate swirl Coastal Plains chert..




Pretty


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 11, 2019)

Took a video of the Falcon Heavy launch this evening. New phone. Not good video. Lesson learned.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 11, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Found a few minutes ago.View attachment 965368View attachment 965369



Old “Arthur” has got that little finger bad ain’t it Nic?

My middle on the right hurts bad sometimes


----------



## GreenPig (Apr 12, 2019)

My girls making me take a break from laying sod.


----------



## GreenPig (Apr 14, 2019)

Don't even think about touching my monkey!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 14, 2019)

GreenPig said:


> Don't even think about touching my monkey!View attachment 965705


Ours would have that shredded in a country minute,,,,


----------



## treemanjohn (Apr 14, 2019)

Jamey's getting gray!


David Allan Coe or Gandolf on the left. That road catches up with you


----------



## treemanjohn (Apr 14, 2019)

Main guard dog resting


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 14, 2019)

Lucy chillin,,,,


----------



## treemanjohn (Apr 14, 2019)

A random video not a pic. Jamey singing In Color with his daddy


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 14, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> Gave a guy some firewood today:
> View attachment 960641
> 
> No good deed goes unpunished. I got the truck and gooseneck trailer stuck. Detached the trailer and got the truck unstuck.
> ...



I got lucky. I was driving down 15 south of Watkinsville last week. I always go different ways to wherever I'm heading just in case I run across some property for sale.
There was a farm auction on 15  scheduled for Saturday the 13th and there was some stuff already in the pasture.  I spotted a Ram dually bed to I went by to check it out. It was a perfect match. Pearl in color(as opposed to plain white), up graded trim level(the plastic flare/trim), Linex bed liner, back up camera and in perfect shape.
I went to the auction yesterday. Bid opened at $1,000. No bids. He dropped it to $500 and I bid. He said the reserve was $1,000. I said I'll load it up for $750. They got the seller on the phone and I got it for $800. 
The body shop said my bed would cost more than $3,000 to fix.
I'm going to sell one of my tailgates to get $600-$800 back, sell the tail lights and hopefully come out even.

Got the old lady a Cristal Metal #2 bell and got a propane tank too.


----------



## Jimmypop (Apr 14, 2019)

Mam's bokay...yesterday


----------



## ChanceHill (Apr 14, 2019)

Designated driver?


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 15, 2019)

ChanceHill said:


> Designated driver?
> 
> View attachment 965810


Good one,,,,


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 15, 2019)

Breakfast yesterday. Cheese grits bowl with a fried egg and smoked sausage. I forgot to but pecans in the syrup.


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 15, 2019)

Youngest family member aces hunters safety


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 15, 2019)

See the marble? Old timer trick for seeing setting rabbits.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 15, 2019)

Why they are called cotton tails


----------



## Sixes (Apr 15, 2019)

These are new pics from my backyard yesterday afternoon. The trees were very close to taking out my deck and mower


----------



## Jeepnfish (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Jeepnfish (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Jeepnfish (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Jeepnfish (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Jeepnfish (Apr 15, 2019)

Wife is watching American Idolatry so I'm going through my photos finding some good ones.


----------



## Jeepnfish (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## GreenPig (Apr 15, 2019)

Sixes said:


> These are new pics from my backyard yesterday afternoon. The trees were very close to taking out my deck and mower
> 
> View attachment 965969View attachment 965971


Dodged a bullet. Looks like you'll have some firewood.


----------



## heggy (Apr 16, 2019)

This fellow was in our backyard this past summer.


----------



## fireman32 (Apr 16, 2019)

Super Jake.


----------



## trad bow (Apr 16, 2019)

From a couple years ago in backyard.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 20, 2019)

Filled a craving


----------



## GreenPig (Apr 21, 2019)

Got some big ones in my pond.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 21, 2019)

A big cedar I noticed that didn't survive Friday's weather.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 21, 2019)

A knife I just got in trade.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## John Cooper (Apr 22, 2019)

From the tailgate of my truck


----------



## j_seph (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## Buck70 (Apr 22, 2019)

Where is that?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 22, 2019)

j_seph said:


> View attachment 966562



Is that the falls outside of Gatlinburg?


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 22, 2019)

My version of the Blackstone, just have to get it converted to propane!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 22, 2019)

The wife and oldest granddaughter at Cloudland Canyon state park


----------



## j_seph (Apr 23, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> Is that the falls outside of Gatlinburg?


Toccoa Falls in Toccoa


----------



## Rabun (Apr 24, 2019)

blackberries stream side


Omni snoozing


Omni's bed after being boarded...she was not happy



Cheers!


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 24, 2019)

I'm stealing that "RUM" idea.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 25, 2019)

Seagull coming in for a landing.


----------



## carver (Apr 25, 2019)

Piece of my found wood art


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 25, 2019)

Betsy enjoying the weather,,,,


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 25, 2019)

Wheeling the youngest granddaughter through Wally world! Yes she is wearing my hat!


----------



## trad bow (Apr 25, 2019)

Caught this turtle laying eggs in middle of road on hunting lease


----------



## ChanceHill (Apr 26, 2019)

This dude was watching me spread pine straw last weekend.  I saw him several times over two days.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 26, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Wheeling the youngest granddaughter through Wally world! Yes she is wearing my hat!
> View attachment 966858


What a smile,,,,love the hat too,,,,


----------



## cracker4112 (Apr 26, 2019)

South FL bear while turkey hunting


----------



## trad bow (Apr 26, 2019)

Walking around yard few minutes ago and got this picture on a king snake. 



Watch it go on up



And when I walked around tree it disappeared into a hole in tree.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 26, 2019)

Oldest granddaughters first fish caught today!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 26, 2019)

trad bow said:


> Walking around yard few minutes ago and got this picture on a king snake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man they get big,,,,


----------



## naildrvr (Apr 26, 2019)

The 3 stooges think they're building a fire


----------



## trad bow (Apr 26, 2019)

Looks like a great spot for them to learn without burning down the house


----------



## GreenPig (Apr 26, 2019)

carver said:


> Piece of my found wood art


Nice


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 27, 2019)

Riding around waiting on dusk before launching the planer boards !!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 27, 2019)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Riding around waiting on dusk before launching the planer boards !!


Nice,,,,where bouts?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 27, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Nice,,,,where bouts?


Tugalo Lake. Up where the Chattooga River dumps in the lake.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 27, 2019)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Tugalo


Really pretty,,,,


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 27, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Nice,,,,where bouts?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 27, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Really pretty,,,,


Nicer in person ! Up in the gorge is nice. Shear rock walls and cliffs. Waterfalls dumping in the lake and such. No houses anywhere on this lake and only 2 ways in and out. 1 on SC and 1 on Ga side.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 27, 2019)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Nicer in person ! Up in the gorge is nice. Shear rock walls and cliffs. Waterfalls dumping in the lake and such. No houses anywhere on this lake and only 2 ways in and out. 1 on SC and 1 on Ga side.


Any Northerns in there or too warm?


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 27, 2019)

Spring fed lake around the corner from us,,,,200 ft deep in the middle,,,,


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 27, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Any Northerns in there or too warm?


Northerns ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 27, 2019)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Northerns ?


Pike,,,,


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 27, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Pike,,,,


Haven't heard of any around here. I am sure it is cold enough. The majority of it is rather deep. Walleye thrive there. A few trout. Crappie bream and bass. Alot of catfish.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 27, 2019)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Haven't heard of any around here. I am sure it is cold enough. The majority of it is rather deep. Walleye thrive there. A few trout. Crappie bream and bass. Alot of catfish.


On my to do list,,,,really pretty lake,,,,could I get my 14 ft boat in there,,,,


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 27, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> On my to do list,,,,really pretty lake,,,,could I get my 14 ft boat in there,,,,


25 hp limit


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 27, 2019)

Picked up a hitchhiker.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 27, 2019)

Wife & daughter went shopping this morning. Son & I decided to go dragging around. Wound up here.


----------



## trad bow (Apr 28, 2019)

I used to camp out and fish Tugaloo a lot back in the 80 & 90’s. Beautiful place.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 28, 2019)

Wife and oldest granddaughter at the park just outside of Tallapoosa, Ga.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 29, 2019)

trad bow said:


> I used to camp out and fish Tugaloo a lot back in the 80 & 90’s. Beautiful place.


Yes it is. Since DNR has been talking about it last 15 yrs or so, it has become popular. It use to be a unknown place ! I am glad the road is rough like it is.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 29, 2019)

Looking west


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Apr 29, 2019)

First of the season


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 29, 2019)

Mexican Squealer said:


> First of the seasonView attachment 967211View attachment 967212


Looks like he's cussing you out and hollering for mama, too.


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 29, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Looks like he's cussing you out and hollering for mama, too.



In the first pic he looks like a thug.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Apr 29, 2019)

I was driving down the dike on one of my impoundments and ran over a tree that was over the road....the fawn was stashed right by the tree and it went to bleating like crazy. I was afraid I hit it and got out my truck to check. Luckily, it was just scared. Momma was one impoundment over, feeding like crazy. I stopped and watched her eventually reunite with her young’un.


----------



## Sixes (May 1, 2019)

Today is my daughter's 16th birthday and her and her Mom are celebrating at Disney World.

This is a pic that my wife sent me after she decorated the room.


----------



## sinclair1 (May 1, 2019)




----------



## scottfrmga (May 2, 2019)

Saw this on my route a few days ago. Thought it’s the prefect sign


----------



## LTZ25 (May 2, 2019)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 967423


Love it !!!


----------



## Wanderlust (May 2, 2019)

Killed a snake. All I did was take a pic and it did him in.


----------



## zedex (May 2, 2019)

Seeing the tailgate bench earlier in this thread, I decided to submit a photo of mine. I have a lot more emblems to mount to it.... I have old charger, road runner, superbee, chevelle SS and other muscle car emblems including engine size emblems


----------



## zedex (May 2, 2019)

I fired a shot into a fresh cut piece of firewood.. about 7 inches diameter.  Then split it to check penetration depth.... just shy of 9 inches. Fired from about 20 yards out.
I surprised the bullet didnt mushroom. 
This round is a 430gr Bear Load 45-70 from Marlin 1895 guide gun.
This weekend,  I'll fire a 325gr copper jacketed hollow point from same rifle for comparison.


----------



## normaldave (May 2, 2019)

"Mike" (short for Microcat),  making sure I understand the importance of rest after a busy day.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 3, 2019)

zedex said:


> Seeing the tailgate bench earlier in this thread, I decided to submit a photo of mine. I have a lot more emblems to mount to it.... I have old charger, road runner, superbee, chevelle SS and other muscle car emblems including engine size emblemsView attachment 967538



Nice bench!

If those are original muscle car emblems and they are in decent shape you can probably get some decent coin for them.


----------



## naildrvr (May 3, 2019)

Jesse James enjoying a honey bun at Bubba's t-ball game yesterday. Not quite sure what that expression is about.
Jake got his recommended black belt yesterday.


----------



## 4HAND (May 3, 2019)

Saw this in Valdosta. Assuming the owner is a Trump supporter......??  ??


MAGA!!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 3, 2019)

naildrvr said:


> Jesse James enjoying a honey bun at Bubba's t-ball game yesterday. Not quite sure what that expression is about.View attachment 967570
> Jake got his recommended black belt yesterday. View attachment 967571


Used to love grilled honeybuns,,,,


----------



## jiminbogart (May 3, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Saw this in Valdosta. Assuming the owner is a Trump supporter......??  ??
> View attachment 967576
> 
> MAGA!!




Here in Athens that truck would not last a week with getting vandalized.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 3, 2019)

naildrvr said:


> Not quite sure what that expression is about.



That looks like a warface. He must have had a honey bun jacked in the past.


----------



## zedex (May 3, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> Nice bench!
> 
> If those are original muscle car emblems and they are in decent shape you can probably get some decent coin for them.


Yea, they are original emblems. In the late 70s through late 80s/early 90s, I'd visit boneyards and strip old cars of the badges. I would have to build several tailgate benches to mount them all. The one set I wouldn't mount is the hemi cuda set. The car was more rotted away than sheetmetal and the driveline was long since removed. All that was left was the emblems and rust. I left the rust, lol


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 3, 2019)

Training time !! Some of buddies' dogs are doing their hicky !


----------



## stringmusic (May 3, 2019)

turkey nest I found about a week or so ago


----------



## stringmusic (May 3, 2019)

Hard to see, but it’s a bald eagle from Arkansas this January.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 3, 2019)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Training time !! Some of buddies' dogs are doing their hicky !


Keep us in mind when yall apply for them northern tags ! A bear is guaranteed if they are moving !


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 3, 2019)

A pic from my Son. I was wondering why he sent me a picture of a trash barrel. Said it may have startled him a little bit


----------



## dirtnap (May 3, 2019)

One of my daughters exotic chickens


----------



## naildrvr (May 3, 2019)

dirtnap said:


> One of my daughters exotic chickens View attachment 967650


That thang looks ferocious


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 3, 2019)

naildrvr said:


> That thang looks ferocious


Yes....yes it does !


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 4, 2019)

Today is the day.


----------



## dirtnap (May 4, 2019)

naildrvr said:


> That thang looks ferocious


They are actually the gentlest chickens I’ve ever seen, she’ll pick them up and they’ll sit on her shoulder they just look mean


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 4, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Today is the day.



I hope you were wearing a hat!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 4, 2019)

....


----------



## Deer Fanatic (May 5, 2019)




----------



## ChanceHill (May 5, 2019)

These fellas came into the shop with me to wait out an afternoon shower.


----------



## zedex (May 6, 2019)

Previously I posted a photo of the penetration and would channel of a 430gr 45-70 in a piece of firewood.
Here is side by side comparison with a 325gr hollow point into a 8.5in diameter piece.
Didnt go as far but very different wound channel and nice mushroom effect.
I also noticed both had fractures going forward extending from the point where bullet stopped. I wonder how much pressure that takes. Also both have near 100% weight retention


----------



## Wanderlust (May 6, 2019)

Heard siren's the other night and then my neighbor sent me this pic from down the road. Moral of the story don't text and drive.


----------



## zedex (May 6, 2019)

^^^^ texting while driving equals instant swimming lessons,  too funny


----------



## John Cooper (May 6, 2019)

Youngest Daughters two monkeys playing with bubble guns!


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 6, 2019)

Bird of paradise about to break out. Hopefully I'll get the full bloom.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 7, 2019)

Country Store down the road,,,,


----------



## 4HAND (May 7, 2019)

Made me chuckle.


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 7, 2019)

I-10 Bridge over Pensacola Bay. This is the bridge that hurricane Ivan washed a dozen or so complete spans off the pylons!


----------



## sea trout (May 8, 2019)

Huntin club roads are rough!


----------



## Shug (May 8, 2019)

You gonna need more than that brother


----------



## GoldDot40 (May 8, 2019)

Reckon I got the point across?


----------



## John Cooper (May 8, 2019)

Oldest granddaughter worn out after a day with her Pap!


----------



## jiminbogart (May 9, 2019)

GoldDot40 said:


> Reckon I got the point across?



The scary thing is that the boy forgot all about you as soon as the front door closed.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 9, 2019)

colorful spider web when the sun hits it.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 9, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> colorful spider web when the sun hits it.


Really nice capture,,,,


----------



## John Cooper (May 9, 2019)

New knife sheath custom made for me by Capt. Quirk!


----------



## zedex (May 9, 2019)

My daughter's pet


----------



## GoldDot40 (May 9, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> The scary thing is that the boy forgot all about you as soon as the front door closed.


Nah...she said I was all he talked about at the dance.


----------



## John Cooper (May 9, 2019)

zedex said:


> My daughter's petView attachment 968184



Love it! My youngest son had a red tail boa for several years! Snakes are awesome pets!


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 9, 2019)

Nice pic. But Nope.


----------



## zedex (May 10, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Love it! My youngest son had a red tail boa for several years! Snakes are awesome pets!


Yes, sir, they are...
No barking, no clawed furniture,  no fur. I've had snakes the past 30 years.  Love 'em..
Raised my daughter around them and she's passionate about all snakes, wants to get into the hots...


----------



## zedex (May 10, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> Nice pic. But Nope.


They aren't for everyone.  I get it and respect it


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> New knife sheath custom made for me by Capt. Quirk!View attachment 968137


Nice craftsmanship right there,,,,


----------



## GoldDot40 (May 10, 2019)

It's sad when you can spot them from a ways off.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2019)

GoldDot40 said:


> It's sad when you can spot them from a ways off.View attachment 968226


All its missing is Co Exist,,,,


----------



## jiminbogart (May 10, 2019)

GoldDot40 said:


> It's sad when you can spot them from a ways off.View attachment 968226



Athens is full of those psychos.

edit: 
"Athens is for everyone" Except unborn babies.
"War is not the answer" Except for the war on the unborn.
"Love" Except loving the unborn.
"Black lives matter" Except for the lives of black babies.
"No human being is illegal" Wants to keep it legal to kill human babies.
"Equality" Except for the unborn.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 10, 2019)

sea trout said:


> Huntin club roads are rough!
> 
> View attachment 968063




Is that a Hippbilly?


----------



## naildrvr (May 10, 2019)

Got me another baller coming along


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 10, 2019)

It's starting to happen.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (May 11, 2019)

Yup!


----------



## John Cooper (May 11, 2019)

My favorite decals on my truck


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 14, 2019)

Disaster waiting to happen. Popping and cracking. Power guys showed up quick and saved the day


----------



## Deer Fanatic (May 14, 2019)

Heading home after a week in Illinois last season. Happiness is a bloody tailgate!!!


----------



## jiminbogart (May 14, 2019)

Cutting the grass and I saw this skin next to a hole that goes under a stack of metal roofing. Anybody need a live one? Appears to be rattle snake from the pattern(doesn't really show in the pic).


----------



## jiminbogart (May 14, 2019)

My guard dogs fell asleep on the job.


----------



## LTZ25 (May 14, 2019)

GoldDot40 said:


> It's sad when you can spot them from a ways off.View attachment 968226


Is this a clown car ?


----------



## 4HAND (May 14, 2019)

Tonight's sunset.


----------



## GoldDot40 (May 14, 2019)

LTZ25 said:


> Is this a clown car ?


The occupants could have passed for clowns I guess...


----------



## Shug (May 15, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> Disaster waiting to happen. Popping and cracking. Power guys showed up quick and saved the day
> View attachment 968847



A couple rolls of trusty duct tape could have taken care of that


----------



## stringmusic (May 15, 2019)

Our house finally getting started. Took this pic about 2-3 days ago..

Driveway...

Field in the front as the sun goes down..


----------



## stringmusic (May 15, 2019)

New Orleans


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 15, 2019)

These two paid me no mind today.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 15, 2019)

2nd.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 15, 2019)

Big bass bait


----------



## naildrvr (May 15, 2019)




----------



## ryanh487 (May 15, 2019)

Big ol broadhead skink that was hanging out in front of a gas station I stopped at on my trip home today.  This guy was easily 10-12" long to the end of his tail,  he wouldn't come back out all the way for a picture.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 15, 2019)

ryanh487 said:


> Big ol broadhead skink that was hanging out in front of a gas station I stopped at on my trip home today.  This guy was easily 10-12" long to the end of his tail,  he wouldn't come back out all the way for a picture.



Small world.
I saw this 8 incher today. It's the biggest one I've ever seen. I relocated him to the woods(fixin' to run siding on that wall and I don't want to mash him).


----------



## jiminbogart (May 16, 2019)

Sir Skinsalot came back today. He had his old lady with him. I couldn't get them both in a picture.

What kind of snake is this? I ran across a 8 incher and a 12 incher today. Toss them in the woods.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 16, 2019)

Skinkasorous.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (May 16, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> Skinkasorous.
> 
> View attachment 969102


I was gonna like this but..... I hate them things


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 16, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> Sir Skinsalot came back today. He had his old lady with him. I couldn't get them both in a picture.
> 
> What kind of snake is this? I ran across a 8 incher and a 12 incher today. Toss them in the woods.View attachment 969100View attachment 969101



I'd say Hognose.


----------



## 4HAND (May 16, 2019)

My son got his drivers license (learner's permit) today. Had to squat for the lady to get his picture. ??


----------



## Thunder Head (May 16, 2019)

1st one is a brown snake

2nd one looks like a grey rat snake




jiminbogart said:


> What kind of snake is this? I ran across a 8 incher and a 12 incher today. Toss them in the woods.


----------



## 4HAND (May 17, 2019)

My 4.5 year old Goodman A/C coil.
It has a 10 year warranty, but only on parts. I had to pay the labor. Had it replaced yesterday.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 17, 2019)

4HAND said:


> My 4.5 year old Goodman A/C coil.
> It has a 10 year warranty, but only on parts. I had to pay the labor. Had it replaced yesterday.



What ate the bottom corner out?


----------



## 4HAND (May 17, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> What ate the bottom corner out?


Don't know. That's why I had it replaced.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 18, 2019)

Good Lord,,,,


----------



## 4HAND (May 18, 2019)

I know. 1 out of 500,000 could be made with a flaw & that's the 1 I'll wind up with.......
??


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 18, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I know. 1 out of 500,000 could be made with a flaw & that's the 1 I'll wind up with.......
> ??


Does the warranty start over ?


----------



## 4HAND (May 18, 2019)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Does the warranty start over ?


That's a good question. I don't know.


----------



## Milkman (May 18, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Don't know. That's why I had it replaced.


Was the outer cover like that too?


----------



## 4HAND (May 18, 2019)

Milkman said:


> Was the outer cover like that too?


No sir, it's fine.


----------



## Milkman (May 18, 2019)

4HAND said:


> No sir, it's fine.



Is the unit located where dogs can access it?   If so , My guess is dog pee


----------



## 4HAND (May 18, 2019)

Milkman said:


> Is the unit located where dogs can access it?   If so , My guess is dog pee


I wondered about that.


----------



## 4HAND (May 18, 2019)

Chunk of change right there.....


----------



## Buck70 (May 18, 2019)

Is that a RHIB?


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 18, 2019)

Gonna have start calling him Capt 4HAND, boy is out boat shopping.


----------



## 4HAND (May 18, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Gonna have start calling him Capt 4HAND, boy is out boat shopping.


Negative. Got a 19' Key West that I don't have time to get wet as it is.


----------



## 4HAND (May 18, 2019)

Buck70 said:


> Is that a RHIB?


Don't know.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 18, 2019)

That is a heck of a rig!


----------



## GoldDot40 (May 18, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Chunk of change right there.....
> 
> View attachment 969381


The gas to run it would be another chunk of change.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 18, 2019)

Went to a farm auction today. Against my better judgment I bought a Scout. 
800 model.
It's supposedly a 1971.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2019)

Five footer. Just off the front porch at the Seminole cabin this morning.


----------



## trad bow (May 18, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> Went to a farm auction today. Against my better judgment I bought a Scout.
> 800 model.
> It's supposedly a 1971.
> 
> View attachment 969403


That could be made into a nice ride. I probably would have had to purchase it to.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 18, 2019)

King?


----------



## Cmp1 (May 18, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Five footer. Just off the front porch at the Seminole cabin this morning.View attachment 969404


King?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> King?




Yep.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Jeepnfish (May 18, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> What ate the bottom corner out?


You have a neighborhood dog marking his territory. The urine will eat the coils up like acid.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 18, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Five footer. Just off the front porch at the Seminole cabin this morning.View attachment 969404


Pretty one. I don't think I've ever seen one.


----------



## 4HAND (May 18, 2019)

Jeepnfish said:


> You have a neighborhood dog marking his territory. The urine will eat the coils up like acid.


I'm thinking it's my German Shepherd. Dont have much issue with other dogs coming into the yard.


----------



## Gator89 (May 20, 2019)

Stopped at Bass Pro in Tampa. The state record whitetail is on display there:


----------



## LTZ25 (May 21, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Five footer. Just off the front porch at the Seminole cabin this morning.View attachment 969404


I bet you love that place , never been to Seminole myself . Pretty snake .


----------



## GoldDot40 (May 21, 2019)

Ran up on this lil' fella this evening. I heard its mama take off. Lil' fella actually took few steps towards me like it wanted me to pet it.


----------



## 4HAND (May 22, 2019)

My sister sent me this. Not real clear, she took it from inside through the glass door.
An owl perched on their porch rail.


----------



## DAWG1419 (May 23, 2019)

I had to buy it. We have grass to mow.


----------



## 4HAND (May 23, 2019)

I thought some might like this.
A big old pot of Swamp Cabbage.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 23, 2019)

Not a UFO. SpaceX again.


----------



## naildrvr (May 23, 2019)

The 4yo has done found him a Bubba toof


----------



## Milkman (May 24, 2019)

My little buddy who doesn’t know she is a canine


----------



## JSnake (May 24, 2019)

taken at the local car show this past weekend...


----------



## jiminbogart (May 24, 2019)

Started cutting the 3 acre front yard when it cooled off at 1700 hours. Got half way done and broke a deck belt. I hate it when that happens.
Picture of the ID sticker so I can get a new belt in the AM.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Wanderlust (May 26, 2019)

Alligator point sunset yesterday.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (May 26, 2019)

Waterin the grass just to try to keep it alive!


----------



## theducktruck (May 26, 2019)

Full size doe stuck in a force main at work one day. We got her out and she trotted off.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 26, 2019)

Mexican Squealer said:


> View attachment 970090


Softshell stew?


----------



## Mexican Squealer (May 26, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Softshell stew?



I’ve never eaten one but have heard they are delicious...she was actually laying eggs when I came across her. Neat creatures for sure.


----------



## stringmusic (May 26, 2019)

theducktruck said:


> Full size doe stuck in a force main at work one day. We got her out and she trotted off.


Wow! How in the world?!?!


----------



## Deer Fanatic (May 26, 2019)

stringmusic said:


> Wow! How in the world?!?!


Exactly what I said when I saw the pic!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 26, 2019)

One of our chicken thieves.


----------



## DAWG1419 (May 26, 2019)

We were busy Saturday. Boy on left girl on right.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 27, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> We were busy Saturday. Boy on left girl on right.View attachment 970232


Wife wants a few,,,,good cheese and milk,,,,


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 27, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Softshell stew?


That looks like what we called a leatherback


----------



## DAWG1419 (May 27, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Wife wants a few,,,,good cheese and milk,,,,


Go for it. They are easy.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 27, 2019)

Brisket has been smoking for a few hours.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 27, 2019)

My pup dove off in the woods and I  Could tell she was monking with something on the ground. Then I saw several song birds dive bombing her. I went over and found this fellar. He done robbed the nest, and judging by the bulges in his belly he already ate 2. He put on a show, rattled his tale in the leaves mocking a rattle snake. Then he coiled up in the air about 8- 10 inches like a western diamond back. I guess he couldn't run with his belly full. Training exercise for the pup. We left him.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 27, 2019)

We're getting there.

At 6 hours into the cook I used the Texas Crutch. After 3 hours with the crutch I was at 205 degrees so I pulled the crutch to let the bark set and it's at 196 degrees. Another 30 minutes or so I should be good.

This brisket was 15 pounds, but after trimming a couple pounds of fat and about a 3 pound "roast" off the point I should be around 10 pounds.  I pulled the "roast"(also crutched) at 1600 hours. It was at 211 degrees. 

This is my first Texas style brisket cook. I usually cook pork butts, ribs and chicken.

I did smoke a corned beef brisket once. I put pics on a 4x4 forum and told my buddies I was a genius. They told me I had just invented pastrami.  

I did have to almost close off the air to the egg to get the temp set at 250. The bottom vent is a bout 3/8" open and the daisy wheel on top is closed with the wheel open about half way. 

I hope it doesn't suck.


----------



## GoldDot40 (May 27, 2019)

15lbs? How many people you feeding?


----------



## DAWG1419 (May 27, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> We're getting there.
> 
> At 6 hours into the cook I used the Texas Crutch. After 3 hours with the crutch I was at 205 degrees so I pulled the crutch to let the bark set and it's at 196 degrees. Another 30 minutes or so I should be good.
> 
> ...


If that’s a pic of suck I want some


----------



## Wanderlust (May 27, 2019)

Hope he doesn't, but I'm sure he get one eventually.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 27, 2019)

GoldDot40 said:


> 15lbs? How many people you feeding?



Just me and the wife. It was about 10 lbs after trimming.

edit: They were on sale for $1.99/lb and my wife bought the two smallest ones they had.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 27, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> If that’s a pic of suck I want some




Well, it sucked. The flat was dry as a bone. The point was nice and juicy, but it tasted like smoked roast beef. The juicy burnt ends were good but not "cook for 10 hours " good.

I followed the Franklin method. I have one more vac packed brisket in the freezer. If it turns out like this one that will be my last brisket. I've never cooked a dry pork butt.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 27, 2019)

GoldDot40 said:


> 15lbs? How many people you feeding?


I cook the biggest briskets I can find and afford, even though it's just me and my wife. Vac-sealed and frozen leftover brisket is manna from heaven. Just like it is, fajitas, enchiladas, quesadillas, sammiches, it's great stuff.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 27, 2019)

Tried to make a bet with the wife. She had no cash. Showed her anyway.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 27, 2019)

These things fly into the side of the house all day long. Guess this one finally knocked its brains out. Have no clue what it is.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (May 27, 2019)

New tires for the 1990 f150. Then a afternoon ride thru the mountains on my (toy when it's not hunting season)


----------



## DAWG1419 (May 27, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> Well, it sucked. The flat was dry as a bone. The point was nice and juicy, but it tasted like smoked roast beef. The juicy burnt ends were good but not "cook for 10 hours " good.
> 
> I followed the Franklin method. I have one more vac packed brisket in the freezer. If it turns out like this one that will be my last brisket. I've never cooked a dry pork butt.


Try again.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 28, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> Well, it sucked. The flat was dry as a bone. The point was nice and juicy, but it tasted like smoked roast beef. The juicy burnt ends were good but not "cook for 10 hours " good.
> 
> I followed the Franklin method. I have one more vac packed brisket in the freezer. If it turns out like this one that will be my last brisket. I've never cooked a dry pork butt.


Foil,,,,indirect heat,,,,after browned,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 28, 2019)

Wayne D Davis said:


> New tires for the 1990 f150. Then a afternoon ride thru the mountains on my (toy when it's not hunting season)


Nice,,,,


----------



## ryanh487 (May 28, 2019)

One of these days I'm gonna have the space to restore and maintain an older pickup and jeep.  One day...

Went kayaking on allatoona Sunday morning.  Found a spot without boats.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 28, 2019)

Loggerhead turtle nesting season.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 28, 2019)




----------



## jiminbogart (May 28, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Foil,,,,indirect heat,,,,after browned,,,,



That's what I did. The Texas crutch.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 28, 2019)

What do you do when the flat on your brisket is dryer than popcorn flatulence? 

Brisket tacos!


----------



## jiminbogart (May 28, 2019)

It doesn't get much better than this.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 28, 2019)

State holiday. At least it was back in 2013. That is the Oconee County Environmental Health Department(septic tanks).


----------



## jiminbogart (May 28, 2019)

Repainting the black steelies on my wife's FJ Cruiser. The Toyota paint lasted about 2 years. My repaint still looks good 6 years later. I never took a pic of the finished job.


----------



## oldguy (May 29, 2019)

Wayne D Davis said:


> New tires for the 1990 f150. Then a afternoon ride thru the mountains on my (toy when it's not hunting season)


Old truck and Harley thunder!
How you gonna' beat that?


----------



## Cmp1 (May 30, 2019)

Don't know if you can tell,,,,WPs got about half way through the pine,,.,probably a pillieated WP,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (May 30, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Don't know if you can tell,,,,WPs got about half way through the pine,,.,probably a pillieated WP,,,,View attachment 970733View attachment 970734


That's hardcore!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 30, 2019)

Proof Santa is real! And to think I doubted for all these years!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 30, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Proof Santa is real! And to think I doubted for all these years!


I'm tellin ya,,,,black,white,as long as you've been good,,,,


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 30, 2019)

Procrastination


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 30, 2019)

And another pretty flower


----------



## dirtnap (May 31, 2019)

Wife took a pic of me and my dad running the sawmill


----------



## 4HAND (May 31, 2019)

Sunrise over Cozumel Mex. yesterday


----------



## j_seph (May 31, 2019)

Good one


----------



## Milkman (May 31, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> Procrastination View attachment 970790


You are doing good. I haven’t had a smartphone yet that lasted 3 years


----------



## blood on the ground (May 31, 2019)

j_seph said:


> Good oneView attachment 970870


What is it?


----------



## j_seph (May 31, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> What is it?


That is the wrong nail to hit with a hammer. It is in the process of growing off. Looking at it from the growth end. LoL


----------



## blood on the ground (May 31, 2019)

j_seph said:


> That is the wrong nail to hit with a hammer. It is in the process of growing off. Looking at it from the growth end. LoL


Gotcha ... Ouch!!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 31, 2019)

Never hit one with a hammer,,,,car door,yeah,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 31, 2019)

Lost a thumbnail from an infection under my nail,,,,that hurt,,,,


----------



## WishboneW (May 31, 2019)

Get em while they are hot!


----------



## 4HAND (May 31, 2019)

WishboneW said:


> Get em while they are hot!


1950's?


----------



## naildrvr (May 31, 2019)

j_seph said:


> That is the wrong nail to hit with a hammer. It is in the process of growing off. Looking at it from the growth end. LoL


If you will hold your hammer with both hands you will never hit your finger


----------



## 4HAND (May 31, 2019)

Our ship docked at Cozumel


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 2, 2019)

Sorry Miss Bea,


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 2, 2019)

We take this pic each year.
My kids & my Daddy's cross.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Jun 2, 2019)

Etowah River catch this Saturday


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 2, 2019)

6 foot hammerhead I caught off the coast of San Jose Cabo


----------



## WishboneW (Jun 3, 2019)

4HAND said:


> 1950's?


1980’s I think


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## SGADawg (Jun 6, 2019)

Went to hook up the equipment trailer at the farm a few days ago. After hooking up, raising the ramps, etc. I walked around to check the tires. This little feller had stayed put through all that and while I went around to the truck to get my phone. He never moved until I touched his leg, planning to pull him out of the way. He then took off. One of the smallest I have seen in the woods. Couldn't have been more than a few days old.


----------



## georgia357 (Jun 7, 2019)

SGADawg said:


> Went to hook up the equipment trailer at the farm a few days ago. After hooking up, raising the ramps, etc. I walked around to check the tires. This little feller had stayed put through all that and while I went around to the truck to get my phone. He never moved until I touched his leg, planning to pull him out of the way. He then took off. One of the smallest I have seen in the woods. Couldn't have been more than a few days old.
> View attachment 971855



He sure is lucky that you checked.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 7, 2019)

Two Mink building their nest,,,,can't see,but,the had leaves and twigs in their mouths,,,,few pic's of the lake also,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 7, 2019)

Nala chillin,,,,


----------



## naildrvr (Jun 7, 2019)

Staircase I redone on a remodel project last week


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2019)

naildrvr said:


> Staircase I redone on a remodel project last weekView attachment 972001




That is some fine work right there.


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 7, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> That is some fine work right there.


It sure is. Beautiful.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 7, 2019)

4HAND said:


> It sure is. Beautiful.


X2,,,,


----------



## naildrvr (Jun 7, 2019)

Thanks for the kind words folks! That's what helps pay the bills around here


----------



## ChanceHill (Jun 7, 2019)

These guys were outside my bedroom window this morning.  Should I be worried?


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Wanderlust (Jun 8, 2019)

GoldDot40 said:


> View attachment 972054


That Nissan is hauling _____. Lol


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 8, 2019)

Security system sent activity last fall.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 8, 2019)

Dog shows up with feathers hanging out of his mouth


----------



## LTZ25 (Jun 8, 2019)

ChanceHill said:


> These guys were outside my bedroom window this morning.  Should I be worried?
> 
> View attachment 972036


YES , make up with the wife now .


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 9, 2019)

GoldDot40 said:


> View attachment 972054


Great Pic of Nancy Pelosi,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 9, 2019)

Lucy chillin this AM,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 9, 2019)

Raising Old Glory yesterday at the lake,,,,


----------



## ryanh487 (Jun 9, 2019)

ChanceHill said:


> These guys were outside my bedroom window this morning.  Should I be worried?
> 
> View attachment 972036


Nah, but it might be time to take a shower if you're drawing them in like that


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 9, 2019)

Ducks and Truck,,,,


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jun 9, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Ducks and Truck,,,,View attachment 972339View attachment 972340


Nice place ya got up there!


----------



## Milkman (Jun 9, 2019)

That’s what yanks call a truck


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 10, 2019)

Milkman said:


> That’s what yanks call a truck


????,only one strong enough to push snow,,,,????


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 10, 2019)

livinoutdoors said:


> Nice place ya got up there!


Thanks,,,,wanna go fishin,,,,


----------



## Milkman (Jun 10, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> ????,only one strong enough to push snow,,,,????



Is this image a Plymouth truck?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 10, 2019)

Milkman said:


> Is this image a Plymouth truck?
> 
> View attachment 972398


? ? ? ?,,,,hard on a 150,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 10, 2019)

Very few Ford trucks here,,,,????


----------



## normaldave (Jun 10, 2019)

Milkman said:


> Is this image a Plymouth truck?
> 
> View attachment 972398


In the old days, we used to call them "Funky Old Rebuilt Dodges"

Clearly however, this cell phone pic is of a Dodge...





Story in the "everything motorized" sub-forum.
What's on your bucket list?

Edit: "Duh" Now I get it...Plymouth, "MICHIGAN"


----------



## Milkman (Jun 10, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Very few Ford trucks here,,,,????


Reason # 100001 that I ain’t moving north


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 10, 2019)

normaldave said:


> In the old days, we used to call them "Funky Old Rebuilt Dodges"
> 
> Clearly however, this cell phone pic is of a Dodge...
> 
> ...


Great thread too,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 10, 2019)

Milkman said:


> Reason # 100001 that I ain’t moving north


? ? ? ?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 12, 2019)

Cheers!


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 12, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


> Cheers!


Sweet! Where is that?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 12, 2019)

Gulf Breeze, Fl
Yesterday was opening season for red snapper...
Put my first two legal keepers in my boat today!


----------



## ryanh487 (Jun 12, 2019)

This spider ate a lady bug.  He didn't survive it.


----------



## ryanh487 (Jun 12, 2019)

Backyard visitor.  Watched the dog poop from 20 feet away and never moved.  Dog was too concerned with the neighbor dog up on their deck to even notice.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 30, 2019)

A tresspasser.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> A tresspasser.
> View attachment 974600




Georgia thumper.


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 30, 2019)

Man we used to get after them Georgia Thumpers when we were kids!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 30, 2019)

I have never been without a Red Ryder  

The black and red ones in Alabama we called Devils Horses were just as bad.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 1, 2019)

A few random pic's,,,,


----------



## WishboneW (Jul 1, 2019)

Outside of Detroit, Michigan is very beautiful in the spring, fall, and summer


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 1, 2019)

WishboneW said:


> Outside of Detroit, Michigan is very beautiful in the spring, fall, and summer


We are way outside of DET,,,,????


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 1, 2019)

This one is grown. And mighty fat for this time of year.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 1, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> This one is grown. And mighty fat for this time of year.
> 
> View attachment 974639


Nice,,,,I've got a story about a Black bear up here,,,,but too long,,,,and definitely I have a hard time expressing myself in writing sometimes,,,,


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 3, 2019)

Water pipe break I woke up to last Friday morning


----------



## treemanjohn (Jul 3, 2019)

Just got back from Vegas. High score on centipede baby on one try! Pinball Hall Of Fame


I saw that weed brings the ladies to the pool


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 3, 2019)

My truck at 6:15pm.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 3, 2019)

4HAND said:


> My truck at 6:15pm.
> View attachment 974925



Not a bad temp for warming up lunch on the dash


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 4, 2019)

...


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Jul 5, 2019)

Musta got cold under the house and came out in the sun to warm up... they good mouse'rs


----------



## georgia357 (Jul 5, 2019)

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> Musta got cold under the house and came out in the sun to warm up... they good mouse'rs View attachment 975112



Rat snake??


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Jul 5, 2019)

georgia357 said:


> Rat snake??


I reckon so but always been called chicken snakes around here


----------



## georgia357 (Jul 5, 2019)

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> I reckon so but always been called chicken snakes around here



Thanks


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jul 5, 2019)

My favorite ramp !


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 5, 2019)

georgia357 said:


> Rat snake??


Yessir!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 5, 2019)

greg_n_clayton said:


> My favorite ramp !


What lake?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jul 5, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> What lake?


Tugalo !!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 5, 2019)

While sitting at a booth at Big Jim's eating supper yesterday evening.


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 5, 2019)

First time flying the other day, exit 101 Cordele.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 5, 2019)

fireman32 said:


> First time flying the other day, exit 101 Cordele.View attachment 975197



Did you remember to breathe? The first time up is fun for sure


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 5, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> While sitting at a booth at Big Jim's eating supper yesterday evening.
> 
> 
> View attachment 975173



That's a goodun!


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 5, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> Did you remember to breathe? The first time up is fun for sure


To be honest, my stomach was all knotted up and I was nervous. Once I sat down in the plane I was good to go. The negative G’s stunt he pulled was the scariest part.  Took my boys up too. We had a ball.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 5, 2019)

Got a better cut. Had my stepson slomo video it on my cell phone and will cut a pic out. Been carrying this unshot and was concerned if I would hurt myself worse than someone else 
Figured 4th of July would be a good time to find out with all the trauma centers at ready


----------



## naildrvr (Jul 6, 2019)

Finished this one Wednesday before leaving for the beach


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 6, 2019)

naildrvr said:


> Finished this one Wednesday before leaving for the beachView attachment 975210View attachment 975211



I'm hoping to need one of those inside of a couple of years... Don't know if it will be Thomaston or Florida...
What is the total cost of something like that to build?


----------



## normaldave (Jul 6, 2019)

"Woof"...

1971 Mopar 340, stroked to 416 cubic inches, new motor, test firing, (round 2), today.  Finishing a dying friend's bucket list item, (who didn't live long enough to enjoy it).  Hopefully his oldest brother who flew in from out of town, will get to do the honor of "hitting the start switch" in place of my friend.

Edit: Here's the rest of the story:
What's on your bucket list?


----------



## naildrvr (Jul 6, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


> I'm hoping to need one of those inside of a couple of years... Don't know if it will be Thomaston or Florida...
> What is the total cost of something like that to build?


This wasn't a complete build, it was a small bedroom extension, porch addition, reroof, and a few other things.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 6, 2019)

naildrvr said:


> This wasn't a complete build, it was a small bedroom extension, porch addition, reroof, and a few other things.



Looks great. Got a before pic?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 6, 2019)

Saturday evening at fish camp.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## naildrvr (Jul 6, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> Looks great. Got a before pic?


This is the only before pick took. There was an inground pool in front of the house that had been filled in. They wouldn't let me grade the yard the way I wanted to, but I got it to where the basement doesn't flood now.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 7, 2019)

A few pic's from the lake the other day,,,,amphitheater on the lakeshore,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 7, 2019)

Didn't have any luck with these,,,,but did have the company of a water rat,,,,tried to get a Pic,,,,too fast,,,,


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 7, 2019)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 975315


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## Milkman (Jul 8, 2019)

Walton county babies this morning


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 8, 2019)

First pic is my baby girl, she caught these two almost 10 years apart. The top was caught in the farm pond behind our house the second was also out of a farm pond


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 8, 2019)

Here is my youngest grandson with his catch yesterday


----------



## killswitch (Jul 8, 2019)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 975315


Classic !!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 8, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Here is my youngest grandson with his catch yesterdayView attachment 975449


Nice,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 8, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> First pic is my baby girl, she caught these two almost 10 years apart. The top was caught in the farm pond behind our house the second was also out of a farm pond   View attachment 975448


Nice,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 8, 2019)

Nala chillin with me,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 8, 2019)

When you realize your eyes were bigger than your stomach.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 9, 2019)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 975315



Is that your pic? If so it's going viral.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 9, 2019)

I didn't blow grass in the road,,,,


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 9, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I didn't blow grass in the road,,,,View attachment 975615



I'm sure he wouldn't have cared


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 10, 2019)

A few from this AM,,,,


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 10, 2019)

Flying high at Trump National Doral.


----------



## LTZ25 (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 10, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> Is that your pic? If so it's going viral.


I saw it on the news this morning.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 10, 2019)

LTZ25 said:


> View attachment 975688


Perfect buddies,,,,


----------



## LTZ25 (Jul 10, 2019)

My grandkids new Lab gonna pick him up in 2 weeks .


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 10, 2019)

LTZ25 said:


> View attachment 975696
> My grandkids new Lab gonna pick him up in 2 weeks .


Pretty,only dog that ever but me,,,,


----------



## LTZ25 (Jul 10, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Pretty,only dog that ever but me,,,,


My big black male will get nasty in his back yard .


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 10, 2019)

LTZ25 said:


> My big black male will get nasty in his back yard .


Choc lab got me in a customers house,,,,he said he wouldn't bite,,,,yeah right,,,,7 stitches,,,,


----------



## LTZ25 (Jul 10, 2019)

Mine is kinda sweet , I know the bug guy has been coming around for a long time and they are buddies now . kinda makes me wonder about the wife .


----------



## naildrvr (Jul 11, 2019)

My daughter getting ready at the world series yesterday in Ft.Walton Beach￼


----------



## LTZ25 (Jul 11, 2019)

Best of luck to her !!!!!


----------



## nkbigdog (Jul 11, 2019)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 975315


Priceless!


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 11, 2019)

My sister sent me these pics of a bear behind their place in Va.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 12, 2019)

A group of about 20 Harleys,,,,


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 12, 2019)

A bit of what we drove through coming home from Miami.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 12, 2019)

Lake Sinclair


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 12, 2019)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 975870


Nice shot,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 12, 2019)

sinclair1 said:


> Lake Sinclair
> View attachment 975869


Drone,,,,


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 12, 2019)

Beautiful!


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 12, 2019)

Faaassstttt trackhawk


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 12, 2019)

Drink that pays for doctors 100k trackhawk


----------



## Hilsman (Jul 12, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> A group of about 20 Harleys,,,,View attachment 975856View attachment 975857View attachment 975858View attachment 975859


Good thing @oops1 didnt cut grass today. He woulda toted a whoopin,,,,


----------



## georgia357 (Jul 13, 2019)

sinclair1 said:


> Faaassstttt trackhawk
> View attachment 975876



Holy cow, 0-60 in 3.5 sec.  That is faaasssttt for sure.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 13, 2019)

georgia357 said:


> Holy cow, 0-60 in 3.5 sec.  That is faaasssttt for sure.


It would almost beat the bike I would love to have,,,,????


----------



## georgia357 (Jul 13, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> It would almost beat the bike I would love to have,,,,????



I'm assuming you're not talking about a Vespa???


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 13, 2019)

georgia357 said:


> I'm assuming you're not talking about a Vespa???


Kawasaki h2,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 14, 2019)

Lucy relaxing in the shade,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 14, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> A group of about 20 Harleys,,,,View attachment 975856View attachment 975857View attachment 975858View attachment 975859


Riding with no helmet ... That's as cool as it gets!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 14, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Riding with no helmet ... That's as cool as it gets!


No accounting for stupidity,,,,


----------



## 7 point (Jul 14, 2019)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 975315


I seen this pic on tv .


----------



## ryanh487 (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## naildrvr (Jul 14, 2019)

The 4yo ready for action


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 14, 2019)

Gassing up for the lake this morning...


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 14, 2019)

How to get a froze rim off,,,,


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 14, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> How to get a froze rim off,,,,View attachment 976085View attachment 976086View attachment 976087


My Lawd! Your rims freeze in July?!
I don't know how y'all tolerate that cold!
??


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 14, 2019)

4HAND said:


> My Lawd! Your rims freeze in July?!
> I don't know how y'all tolerate that cold!
> ??


????,,,,why not to forget anti seize,,,,


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 14, 2019)

Cellphone shot of one of my trailcams


----------



## model88_308 (Jul 14, 2019)

The clan gathered in Knoxville for the weekend. When they weren't shooting each other with airsoft guns or in the pool in the back yard, they were emptying my wallet at Burger King and IHOP. All three of those boys out ate me at both spots....LOL.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 14, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> View attachment 976102


You laying traps again


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 14, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> View attachment 976102


? ? ? ?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 14, 2019)

Rosy maple moth on a car tire.


----------



## LTZ25 (Jul 14, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Lucy relaxing in the shade,,,,View attachment 976051


Bet he loves that shade , mine does .


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 15, 2019)

My son's gotten his restricted license (learner's permit). We went for a drive the other evening.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 16, 2019)

4HAND said:


> My son's gotten his restricted license (learner's permit). We went for a drive the other evening. View attachment 976252


I remember driving with two hands on the wheel,,,,????


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 17, 2019)

4HAND said:


> My son's gotten his restricted license (learner's permit). We went for a drive the other evening. View attachment 976252


Tell your boy,,,,nice haircut,,,,


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 17, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Tell your boy,,,,nice haircut,,,,


I will. We keep ours short. ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 17, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I will. We keep ours short. ?


Me too,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 17, 2019)

Cherries doing good,,,,


----------



## Milkman (Jul 17, 2019)

My and my little buddy watching it storm on Lake Sinclair last Saturday afternoon.


----------



## 7 point (Jul 18, 2019)

My ole boy watchin a hog that came out after we did some work  on the property. le


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 20, 2019)

I did not stop


----------



## 7 point (Jul 20, 2019)

Where was that


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 20, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> I did not stop
> View attachment 976763


?


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 20, 2019)

I forgot to post these from our week in Miami. Took these pics at the resort.


The first two pics are the same iguana. After I took the pic of him on the wall, he later moved up into a tree. He was huge! I don't know how big they get, but he was probably at least 5'.
The second one was about 3'.


----------



## naildrvr (Jul 20, 2019)

My wife sent me this pic today from a motel in Atl
I sent her this and said "this is where it's at". This is off our back porch.


----------



## 7 point (Jul 20, 2019)

naildrvr said:


> My wife sent me this pic today from a motel in AtlView attachment 976775
> I sent her this and said "this is where it's at". This is off our back porch.View attachment 976776


I'll take your view anyday


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 20, 2019)

7 point said:


> Where was that



Lady Lake soon to open. No gas yet but if you want to pay those prices I'm sure someone on the job would be willing to give you a gallon or two!


----------



## Terminal Idiot (Jul 20, 2019)

A random rainbow popped up while trout fishing in Alaska.


----------



## georgia_home (Jul 20, 2019)

Ouch. Must have been practicing?

I saw some $4.70 somethings this week. Was out near the ?usmc? Base/anex near yermo ca. Right outside the base. Take advantage of service folks and gas thirsty travelers, and contractors on expenses who don’t care as long as they have receipts. Was about a buck cheaper in the next down, Barstow. 



Lukikus2 said:


> Lady Lake soon to open. No gas yet but if you want to pay those prices I'm sure someone on the job would be willing to give you a gallon or two!


----------



## lonewolf247 (Jul 21, 2019)

Fish fry


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 21, 2019)

lonewolf247 said:


> Fish fry



That's a lot of seriously good eating.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 21, 2019)

Where did y'all catch all of them? Tore 'em up!


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## gma1320 (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## gma1320 (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## lonewolf247 (Jul 21, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> That's a lot of seriously good eating.


Many thanks!



4HAND said:


> Where did y'all catch all of them? Tore 'em up!


Grand Isle, La.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 21, 2019)

lonewolf247 said:


> Grand Isle, La.


My brother & his boys fish Grande Isle!
He lives near Brookhaven Ms.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Jul 21, 2019)

4HAND said:


> My brother & his boys fish Grande Isle!
> He lives near Brookhaven Ms.



It's hit-n-miss sometimes, but we got a few that trip....


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 21, 2019)

lonewolf247 said:


> It's hit-n-miss sometimes, but we got a few that trip....


They've caught some really nice reds there.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Jul 21, 2019)

4HAND said:


> They've caught some really nice reds there.


Yeah my son mostly just wants to catch Redfish, every now and then, I can slip in a trip for trout. That’s him with a Redfish.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 21, 2019)

lonewolf247 said:


> Yeah my son mostly just wants to catch Redfish, every now and then, I can slip in a trip for trout. That’s him with a Redfish.


Man that's a fine Red!


----------



## MX5HIGH (Jul 21, 2019)

Garden of the Gods in Colorado


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 22, 2019)

I wash my dogs in scent free dog wash and mow my grass with a silent mower. It's a good thing because these bucks just sit there and stare at us across the corp line. I just upgraded to a silent A/C unit and put the suburbs on silence. It's really that import to be scent free and quiet


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## LTZ25 (Jul 22, 2019)

That’s a big one and also a nice buck .


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 22, 2019)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 977034



He is pooping. Great pic


----------



## lonewolf247 (Jul 23, 2019)

Sunset


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jul 23, 2019)

Mount Hood last Sunday flying into Portland, Or.


----------



## GreenPig (Jul 23, 2019)

Spotted this yesterday while fishing my pond.


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## 4HAND (Jul 24, 2019)

Nothing like a good cup of coffee!


----------



## Milkman (Jul 24, 2019)

On approach to Anchorage Alaska. You can see both Mt. Denali and Mt. Foraker 130 miles beyond Anchorage. The other image is glaciers and snow fields south of Anchorage.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 25, 2019)

A repost. But first one I've seen in 50 years.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 25, 2019)

Getting in a little practice while on vacation.


----------



## Hilsman (Jul 26, 2019)

Truck I got a few weeks ago


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 26, 2019)

Close up of Lucy by my side,,,,


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 26, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Close up of Lucy by my side,,,,View attachment 977373View attachment 977374



Good looking pup, buds,,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 26, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> Good looking pup, buds,,,,,


Thanks,,,,she's a great cattledog,,,,very wide stout frame,,,,


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 26, 2019)

Cades Cove bear


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 26, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Cades Cove bear
> View attachment 977382


Nice,,,,


----------



## lonewolf247 (Jul 28, 2019)

Grand Isle


----------



## 7 point (Jul 28, 2019)

Me and the lady .


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 28, 2019)

1975 Weber still grilling every weekend. Ceramic coated with wood handles


----------



## lonewolf247 (Jul 28, 2019)

Watch Dog


----------



## treemanjohn (Jul 28, 2019)

11 am in Vegas

10 PM


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 28, 2019)

It's hot in Vegas!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jul 29, 2019)

17 days till skwerl season


----------



## lonewolf247 (Jul 29, 2019)

St. Francisville La


----------



## normaldave (Jul 29, 2019)

Last Friday, Canton, GA -Veterans Memorial Cemetery.









"The Rest of the Story": It will warm your heart.
Bucket List, the Final Chapter


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 29, 2019)

In one ear and out the other.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jul 29, 2019)

4HAND said:


> It's hot in Vegas!


Yes sir. Those temps were while driving also


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 29, 2019)

Cades Cove mid afternoon last Wed.


----------



## dixiecutter (Jul 29, 2019)

It's says 'random'. This my oldest on an ordinary weeknight, knocking out some homework. I got 50 gigs of big moments in my phone. But these mundane ones stand out in retrospect. It's little things that will be hardest to remember.


----------



## naildrvr (Jul 29, 2019)

Happened up on this rascal in the road this morning. It got a free pass ?


----------



## georgia_home (Jul 30, 2019)

Glad you were there on a cool day. Haven’t nearly broke 110 this year. June 1, still had snow on the mountain, and actually clean up until late June.



treemanjohn said:


> 11 am in Vegas
> View attachment 977780
> 10 PM
> View attachment 977781


----------



## Dialer (Jul 30, 2019)

Me, 2019, 4 years from retirement.


----------



## Dialer (Jul 30, 2019)

Milkman said:


> Lake Ponchartrain bridge. View attachment 955714


Thanks for flying us!


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 30, 2019)

Dialer said:


> Me, 2019, 4 years from retirement. View attachment 977949


You don't look very happy. ??


----------



## Dialer (Jul 31, 2019)

4HAND said:


> You don't look very happy. ??


Shyeah, 4 years seems like an eternity!


----------



## naildrvr (Jul 31, 2019)

View from today's office


----------



## LTZ25 (Jul 31, 2019)

Are you a chimney swift ? I hope you are not an airline pilot .


----------



## naildrvr (Jul 31, 2019)

LTZ25 said:


> Are you a chimney swift ? I hope you are not an airline pilot .


No sir, just a wore out carpenter. Started a metal roof on this house today. It was steep, high, and hot. I was about 35' higher than that swimming pool when I took the pic.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 31, 2019)

naildrvr said:


> No sir, just a wore out carpenter. Started a metal roof on this house today. It was steep, high, and hot. I was about 35' higher than that swimming pool when I took the pic.


Roofing will wear you out at a young age.


----------



## naildrvr (Jul 31, 2019)

Yes it will. I don't do it everyday,  thankfully!!!


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 1, 2019)

Found a wrench


----------



## Milkman (Aug 1, 2019)

Dialer said:


> Me, 2019, 4 years from retirement. View attachment 977949


I am 9 months and 13 days from retirement. But who’s counting ??


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 1, 2019)

I can go any day now. But the longer I stay the better my pension. Hoping for 6 more.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 2, 2019)

Curious little fella having a stare down with the water sprinkler.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 3, 2019)

Egg thief caught with the goods a few minutes ago. About 4 feet.


----------



## LTZ25 (Aug 3, 2019)

What kind of snake is that ? I thought hens got hay to sit on.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2019)

LTZ25 said:


> What kind of snake is that ? I thought hens got hay to sit on.




It`s a gray rat snake. We normally keep the cubbies full of longleaf pine straw, but these new young hens keep raking it out.


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 4, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s a gray rat snake. We normally keep the cubbies full of longleaf pine straw, but these new young hens keep raking it out.


If you figure out how to stop them from raking it out, please let me know. Ours are close to 3 years old and still do it.


----------



## LTZ25 (Aug 5, 2019)

They may be making sure they aint sitting down on a snake !!!!!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 6, 2019)

Putting on a little show


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 6, 2019)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Putting on a little show


Nice,,,,pretty snake,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## lonewolf247 (Aug 9, 2019)

?


----------



## lonewolf247 (Aug 9, 2019)

Fox


----------



## Sixes (Aug 9, 2019)

Snack at work

Swiss cake roll and glass of whole milk


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 9, 2019)

Sixes said:


> Snack at work
> 
> Swiss cake roll and glass of whole milk
> View attachment 978998


I can eat the whole box of those Little Debbie's,,,,


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 9, 2019)

Found this way back in the woods on a creek bottom, all by itself. Star gazer Lilly ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 9, 2019)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Found this way back in the woods on a creek bottom, all by itself. Star gazer Lilly ?


Looks like one,,,,mine above is one,,,,


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 9, 2019)

Another rocket launch.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 9, 2019)

And a visitor. The wife sent me this pic.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 10, 2019)

From seed last year,,,,


----------



## normaldave (Aug 10, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I can eat the whole box of those Little Debbie's,,,,


Sooo...there's a Little Debbie Thrift Store, Hwy 153, Hixson TN, just outside Chattanooga. (hint, if y'all lived closer you could drop by anytime, even in the winter).
(posting for a friend)...
Little Debbie Thrift Store


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 10, 2019)

normaldave said:


> Sooo...there's a Little Debbie Thrift Store, Hwy 153, Hixson TN, just outside Chattanooga. (hint, if y'all lived closer you could drop by anytime, even in the winter).
> (posting for a friend)...
> Little Debbie Thrift Store


? ? ? ?,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 10, 2019)

normaldave said:


> Sooo...there's a Little Debbie Thrift Store, Hwy 153, Hixson TN, just outside Chattanooga. (hint, if y'all lived closer you could drop by anytime, even in the winter).
> (posting for a friend)...
> Little Debbie Thrift Store


I've got a great video for you,,,,buds,,,,forthcoming,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 10, 2019)

normaldave said:


> Sooo...there's a Little Debbie Thrift Store, Hwy 153, Hixson TN, just outside Chattanooga. (hint, if y'all lived closer you could drop by anytime, even in the winter).
> (posting for a friend)...
> Little Debbie Thrift Store


Thanks buds,,,,


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 10, 2019)

Little Debbie Thrift Store?
Out of date cakes? Partially eaten? Torn wrappers? ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 10, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> Another rocket launch.
> View attachment 979063


That's cool!


----------



## naildrvr (Aug 10, 2019)

This little rascal was layin' in the road last night. Saw it on my way home and went back to get a pic. First live one I've ever seen. Bout a foot and a half long.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 10, 2019)

naildrvr said:


> This little rascal was layin' in the road last night. Saw it on my way home and went back to get a pic. First live one I've ever seen. Bout a foot and a half long.View attachment 979154



Cool pine snake! Totally harmless and rare. Great pic.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 10, 2019)

Red on yellow, kill a fellow 
Red on black, friend of Jack


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 10, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


> View attachment 979158



Sorry. Late to the party


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 10, 2019)

naildrvr said:


> This little rascal was layin' in the road last night. Saw it on my way home and went back to get a pic. First live one I've ever seen. Bout a foot and a half long.View attachment 979154


Man it's been years since I saw a Scarlett King!!! Probably 1979 when I did a science fair project on lizards and snakes, I caught one and kept him as a pet for several years!


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 20, 2019)

A few pic's of our sunflowers,,,,


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 21, 2019)

Sat on a five gallon bucket for 1-1/2 hours with this pretty snake under my foot and never knew it.


----------



## SquirrelGirl (Aug 22, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Lost his manhood....
> 
> 
> View attachment 954112


Poor baby. ?


----------



## SquirrelGirl (Aug 22, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> A few pic's of our sunflowers,,,,View attachment 980536View attachment 980537View attachment 980538View attachment 980539


They are stunning! Beautiful yard too.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 22, 2019)

For you guys and gals that are just too hot,,,,Back in February,,,,God help me,,,,


----------



## ryanh487 (Aug 22, 2019)

That looks amazing.  Right about now I'd like to stroll through that in bathing suit.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 22, 2019)

My daughter's first deer, Washington co GA 2012.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2019)

Just a lil o lectric motor. Just finished pulling it, 1250 hp, 6 tons.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 23, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Just a lil o lectric motor. Just finished pulling it, 1250 hp, 6 I lbs. View attachment 980794


Wow,,,,3 phase I'm sure?


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Always wanted to work on the big stuff,do you rewind them or send them out?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Always wanted to work on the big stuff,do you rewind them or send them out?


That's why we took it down, we're sending it out for repairs.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 23, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> That's why we took it down, we're sending it out for repairs.


My buddy down the road rewinds them,,,,big ol motor,,,,


----------



## Milkman (Aug 23, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Just a lil o lectric motor. Just finished pulling it, 1250 hp, 6 tons.View attachment 980794



What does it run?


----------



## LTZ25 (Aug 23, 2019)

Is it a trolling motor for a aircraft carrier  ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 23, 2019)

LTZ25 said:


> Is it a trolling motor for a aircraft carrier  ?


Take more than a 12v battery to run it,,,,????


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2019)

Milkman said:


> What does it run?


A big extruder


----------



## Milkman (Aug 23, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> A big extruder


Aluminum extruder I assume?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2019)

Milkman said:


> Aluminum extruder I assume?


No sir, plastic. Sound unbelievably exciting don't it?


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 23, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> No sir, plastic. Sound unbelievably exciting don't it?


Molds?too,,,,


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 23, 2019)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Found this way back in the woods on a creek bottom, all by itself. Star gazer Lilly ?


Nope, those are daylilies.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 23, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> Red on yellow, kill a fellow
> Red on black, friend of Jack


I have a simpler version: black nose, don't *mess* with those.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 23, 2019)

More of our stargazers,,,,


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 23, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> No sir, plastic. Sound unbelievably exciting don't it?



I love big toys. Cool.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 23, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> I have a simpler version: black nose, don't *mess* with those.



I never found the biting end of this one 

Three wacks with a trench shovel without me knowing it was there and pieces was all that was found. They like living under vegetation.


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 23, 2019)

Ominous looking weather


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 23, 2019)

Motorcycle hazard?


----------



## LTZ25 (Aug 23, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Motorcycle hazard?View attachment 980853


Bicycle bait .


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 23, 2019)

Well this one is about to be closed. A pic of my handicapped pressure washer


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 24, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Motorcycle hazard?View attachment 980853


? ? ? ?


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Wayne D Davis (Aug 24, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> Sat on a five gallon bucket for 1-1/2 hours with this pretty snake under my foot and never knew it.View attachment 980621


red on yellow kill a fellow...red on black friend of jack


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 28, 2019)

Some reflections


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 28, 2019)

And a shadow


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 2, 2019)

I love to mow with new blades ?


----------



## GreenPig (Sep 2, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Ominous looking weather
> View attachment 980852


I'd be heading to the lake to sling big swimbaits.


----------



## GreenPig (Sep 2, 2019)

This girls guarding my jon boat.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 3, 2019)

Had my cur dog out this morning in the woods. Came up to a stand of Persimmons. I heard something head high take off thru the tree tops. Spotted this fellow, I reckon he was raiding a nest or waiting on a bird to land


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 3, 2019)

Granddaughter had a busy day.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 3, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Granddaughter had a busy day.
> View attachment 981896


What a beauty,,,,


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 3, 2019)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Had my cur dog out this morning in the woods. Came up to a stand of Persimmons. I heard something head high take off thru the tree tops. Spotted this fellow, I reckon he was raiding a nest or waiting on a bird to landView attachment 981894



That will get your attention real quick!


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 3, 2019)

16mph winds,gusting to 30mph,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 3, 2019)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Had my cur dog out this morning in the woods. Came up to a stand of Persimmons. I heard something head high take off thru the tree tops. Spotted this fellow, I reckon he was raiding a nest or waiting on a bird to landView attachment 981894


What kind?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 3, 2019)

I believe he was just a black snake. I didn't seen that lime green belly or stripes. But he was dull and dirty looking like he was fixen to shed.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 3, 2019)

Helping Papa with the lime.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 3, 2019)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> I believe he was just a black snake. I didn't seen that lime green belly or stripes. But he was dull and dirty looking like he was fixen to shed.


Nic will know,,,,


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 3, 2019)

Milkman said:


> View attachment 981923


That little feller's having fun!


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 3, 2019)

Milkman said:


> View attachment 981923


Nice 4x4,,,,automatic?


----------



## Milkman (Sep 3, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Nice 4x4,,,,automatic?


Yep. It’s a 2003 model Arctic Cat 400 automatic. I bought it new in 2003.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 3, 2019)

4HAND said:


> That little feller's having fun!


He had fun working and playing. He took that Honda and tried to drive it up the creek. Good thing it has a winch.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 3, 2019)

Post # 1000


----------

